# 10/30 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: World Tag Team Title Tournament Finals



## Reggie Dunlop

OC in an actual match? :mark


----------



## Aedubya

Reggie Dunlop said:


> OC in an actual match? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


Gonna guess it's v Allin/Janela/Havoc


----------



## Jedah

Looks good. The contract signing is what I'm most looking forward to. :mark

I wonder though, who the fuck is gonna be Riho's challenger? Or are they just not gonna do a women's title match at Full Gear?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

There wasn't anything about Mox having a live mic in that preview. I really hope they haven't 'forgotten' about that announcement. That would drive away the fans if they feel they were given a bait and switch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

OCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC

Potential best Dynamite ever!


----------



## Username1444

ripcitydisciple said:


> There wasn't anything about Mox having a live mic in that preview. I really hope they haven't 'forgotten' about that announcement. That would drive away the fans if they feel they were given a bait and switch.


They never once claimed he was getting a live mic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> There wasn't anything about Mox having a live mic in that preview. I really hope they haven't 'forgotten' about that announcement. That would drive away the fans if they feel they were given a bait and switch.


There was no announcement

There was a ‘report’ from a Dirt sheet


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> There wasn't anything about Mox having a live mic in that preview. *I really hope they haven't 'forgotten' about that announcement.* That would drive away the fans if they feel they were given a bait and switch.


AEW did not make any announcement.


----------



## JonLeduc

Looking like a great show again! I really hope the Lucha Bros get the titles, they're probably one of the hottest tag team in wrestling right now.

Can't wait to see what a Contract signing means in AEW. Haha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It HAS to NOT be a normal contract signing, pleaseeeeee!


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It HAS to NOT be a normal contract signing, pleaseeeeee!


What is a "normal contract signing" ?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There was no announcement
> 
> There was a ‘report’ from a Dirt sheet


Then this one 'report' needs to end up being true.

I went back to the original thread to investigate and all of your were right. I had it wrong. Probably should have done that first then rely on my supposed memory.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> What is a "normal contract signing" ?


Table in the ring - both take turns to talk - sign - brawl

You even watch wrestling bro?


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Table in the ring - both take turns to talk - sign - brawl
> 
> You even watch wrestling bro?


I'm not your bro…..XD


Seriously if you want something else than a normal contract signing, would you be happy if they come out talk, sign and that's it ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Now I hope Mox grabs a mic, jumps in the ring, looks at the camera like he’s gonna say something, then realizes he has nothing to say and drops the mic and leaves. I will laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I'm not your bro…..XD
> 
> 
> Seriously if you want something else than a normal contract signing, would you be happy if they come out talk, sign and that's it ?


Brooooo (just joking btw)

I’m not sure what I want - the best contract signing was Cody / Spears on Road to... just completely different

I just don’t want the WWE formula of contract signing is all


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *Brooooo (just joking btw)*
> 
> I’m not sure what I want - the best contract signing was Cody / Spears on Road to... just completely different
> 
> I just don’t want the WWE formula of contract signing is all



I was joking too, i just wrote what Goldberg said to Riddle>


----------



## Oracle

This will probably be a light hearted and goofy episode because its Halloween which means the best friends match will basically be a comedy skit.

Dont think to many storylines will develop on Full Gear from this show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I was joking too, i just wrote what Goldberg said to Riddle>


Haha! Sorry, missed that

I was all like ‘ and I oop...’


----------



## V-Trigger

Jedah said:


> Looks good. The contract signing is what I'm most looking forward to. :mark
> 
> I wonder though, who the fuck is gonna be Riho's challenger? Or are they just not gonna do a women's title match at Full Gear?


She's scheduled for Starrcast so she will be there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Think Riho will face Emi Sakura


----------



## rbl85

Jéricho vs Cody will have a 60min time limit and if they're is no winner after 60min then 3 judges will decide who is the winner.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Jéricho vs Cody will have a 60min time limit and if they're is no winner after 60min then 3 judges will decide who is the winner.


Oh boy. They're going the full 60 minutes, aren't they? They're going the full 60 minutes just so Cody doesn't have to take a pin.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Oh boy. They're going the full 60 minutes, aren't they? They're going the full 60 minutes just so Cody doesn't have to take a pin.


I don't think they will, Jericho can't go 60min.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I don't think they will, Jericho can't go 60min.


He can't, nor should he, even if he could. No match should go that long.

I figure they're going to make use of this "judges" angle at some point though, and I wouldn't be surprised if they do it at Full Gear to prevent Cody from getting pinned.


----------



## TD Stinger

That 6 Man Tag between Omega/Bucks and Sabian/Hybrid 2 is going to be a comedy Halloween match, I feel. And I'm expecting the contract signing to have some fireworks.

Lucha Bros and SCU I hope main events, and they kill it like I know they can.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox is supposed to be filming for his part in that MMA movie soon. I wonder if he’ll attack another ref and AEW will “suspend” him so he can go film his role? Not that I want him off TV or anything but it sounds like something that could happen. Maybe after Full Gear?


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Penta/Fenix win the titles, with Omega winning AAA Mega Title as the AAA/AEW trade off.


----------



## AEW_19

Any UK fans, just remember that the clocks have went back. Starts from 12 am tomorrow.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I saw this image making the rounds, it hasn't been posted by any of AEW's official channels, however, it looks way to legit to be fake.

EDIT: This was from AEW Dark, they said he's going to be action, he better just kill some bum and then cut a promo.


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I saw this image making the rounds, it hasn't been posted by any of AEW's official channels, however, it looks way to legit to be fake.


It was on AEW dark


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

They played an absolutely awesome promo for LB/SCU on AEW Dark, highly recommend everyone to watch it.


----------



## BigCy

AEWMoxley said:


> He can't, nor should he, even if he could. No match should go that long.
> 
> I figure they're going to make use of this "judges" angle at some point though, and I wouldn't be surprised if they do it at Full Gear to prevent Cody from getting pinned.


We did the judges thing in my fed back in 99. It is an interesting dynamic that lead to different angles. I can see them doing some of the same stuff. We had a crooked judge that got paid off angle and that started a feud and we had an angle where a judge slipped something to one of the workers. There's quite a few more possibilities for the judges angle. I'm for it if they utilize it right.


----------



## Corey

AEW will take a massive hit in the ratings tomorrow. Game 7 tomorrow night for the WORLD FUCKING SERIES. Biggest game of my entire god damned life. Dynamite will have to be watched on DVR.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

The Inbred Goatman said:


> They played an absolutely awesome promo for LB/SCU on AEW Dark, highly recommend everyone to watch it.



Excellent promo package. They have managed to create a nice bit of backstory and extra heat between the two teams in such a short space of time, giving teh crowd a good reason to get invested. Not bothered by who wins as both teams are amazing. Maybe SCU , if only to give Scorpio Sky a lift as I enjoy his stuff and think he could be a star


----------



## looper007

I think non baseball fan's and fan's over seas and those in the arena will be the only ones watching tonight lol.

Anyway I think the tag team final will be awesome. 

6 man tag should be great as well

Hikaru Shida makes her Dynamite debut tonight. Which is great.

Mox get's promo time.

Jericho/Cody contract signing. 

I expect the tag team final and 6 man tag to get 20 minutes each. Shida match doesn't need to be more then 10 minutes. Jericho/Cody thing will get the last 15 or so minutes. Mox promo 10 or less minutes unless you get Pac and Omega coming in. I expect another match or two be announced before the show gets put on air.

Solid show, with 7th game of World Series not expecting a blow away show.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think Riho will face Emi Sakura


I think it's the best match they can do right now, it more then likely be a throw away match but at least they get their women's champ on PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PREDICTION! 

Inner Circle will cost Hangman the match against Sam G

And the rupture between Hangman and Elite will escalate as they were not there for him..... again


----------



## The Masked Avenger

As a Nats fan since day 1, I'm gonna have to DVR the episode tonight.


----------



## imthegame19

Hopefully they aren't announcing Moxley match yet. Because he's gonna cut a promo and issue a lot challenge. I can see him facing Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Joey Janela(non hardcore match this time)or Cima.


----------



## rbl85

imthegame19 said:


> Hopefully they aren't announcing Moxley match yet. Because he's gonna cut a promo and issue a lot challenge. I can see him facing Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Joey Janela(non hardcore match this time)or Cima.


Well he's just going to cut a promo, nothing else.


----------



## imthegame19

rbl85 said:


> Well he's just going to cut a promo, nothing else.


No they advertised him to wrestle on this show when tickets went on sale. Then Tony said on Dark when they showed the picture that Moxley in action. So he's having a match and maybe a promo too. Right now there's only 3 matches announced. So Moxley and woman's match will probably round out the show.


----------



## rbl85

imthegame19 said:


> No they advertised him to wrestle on this show when tickets went on sale. Then Tony said on Dark when they showed the picture that Moxley in action. So he's having a match and maybe a promo too. Right now there's only 3 matches announced. So Moxley and woman's match will probably round out the show.


"in action" doesn't mean his going to have a match.

Also the SCU vs Lucha bro match and the contract signing are going to be pretty long.

Just those 2 segments are probably going to take 1 hour of the show.

Then you have the Page vs Guevara and the Buck/Omega vs Sabian and TH2.

So maybe Moxley will attack someone but i don't think he will be in a match.


----------



## Corey

rbl85 said:


> "in action" doesn't mean his going to have a match.


That's exactly what in action means.


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't watch all of Dark and the graphic I saw just said "Jon Moxley Live" which in wrestling lingo can mean anything.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lucha Bros vs SCU and Cody/Jericho contract signing look the best bits of tonight's ep.

Guevara vs Hangman could really over-deliver or really under-deliver, will be very interesting to see how they mix.

As it's Halloween I expect some cringe but I hope we don't get too much.


----------



## Y.2.J

PUMPED :mark

Lucha Bros v SCU - for the tag titles. Going to be awesome. I'm hoping Lucha Bros win.
Contract signing should be interesting. I expect some fuckery.
Kip + TH2 v The Elite - these matches are always fun. Nice to see Kip get another chance.
Page v Sammy - could be MOTN. I'm expecting good shit here.
Excited to see Mox - after that preview description though...I'm assuming he gets suspended???
MORE ORANGE CASSIDY!
RICK & MORTY IN THE HOUSE!

Should be a fun Halloween episode.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TD Stinger said:


> I didn't watch all of Dark and the graphic I saw just said "Jon Moxley Live" which in wrestling lingo can mean anything.


Tony Schivaone said he would be in action, given they didn't say against who, It could very well be a quick squash.

Also, they promoted him to wrestle on this show weeks ago, unlike WWE, you'd hope they would follow through with what they promote.


----------



## imthegame19

rbl85 said:


> "in action" doesn't mean his going to have a match.
> 
> Also the SCU vs Lucha bro match and the contract signing are going to be pretty long.
> 
> Just those 2 segments are probably going to take 1 hour of the show.
> 
> Then you have the Page vs Guevara and the Buck/Omega vs Sabian and TH2.
> 
> So maybe Moxley will attack someone but i don't think he will be in a match.


It does mean have match. Or at least it has so far. Trust me he's having a match. They did 6 matches last week and long segment. So five matches and long segment is nothing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Looks like another fantastic episode.

After the assault on the ref, I hope they explore the consequences for Moxley.


----------



## TripleG

Well we have Game 7 of the World Series with the DC team having a chance to win it (given how Homefield advantage has been nonexistent this series, does that mean the Nats have the advantage in a weird roundabout way?). 

And we have an exciting and stacked episode of AEW Dynamite to look forward too. Tonight is going to be a fun night.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189618331415990272


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

^Sounds like a promo


----------



## Shepard

Promo and a squash would be my guess. But as long as he gets mic time I'm happy

Fully expecting Lucha Bros to win the straps too, but no idea where they'd go after that since there's not a ton of time to set up a full gear match.


----------



## rbl85

Shepard said:


> Promo and a squash would be my guess. But as long as he gets mic time I'm happy
> 
> Fully expecting Lucha Bros to win the straps too, but no idea where they'd go after that since there's not a ton of time to set up a full gear match.


I thinks that's why they did a lot of tag matches aside of the tournament.

I think they're going to do tag match next week between the 2 teams with the best W/L ratio and the winner will face the champs at Full Gear


----------



## Intimidator3

Hope Mox gets to go off.

Hangman/Sammy should be good. Hangman needs a win.

Bros win the belts in what should be a great match. I love the Lucha Bros and Pentagon is like my non-elite MVP right now, but they better not beat up the RnR Express afterwards.


----------



## NascarStan

Feel like SCU gets revenge on the Lucha Bros and wins the belt, would be a good notch on Scorpio Sky's resume

Can't wait to hear a unhinged and unscripted Mox on the mic


----------



## rbl85

Khan disguised himself in Orange Cassidy XD


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't believe it's already been a month and my AEW Plus subscription is already renewing! Those 4 episodes flew by, man.

I REALLY hope Mox gets mic time today... I need that in my life right now :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans

SCU will win I reckon with Daniels returning to replace Sky. Leads Scorpio to go off on his own


----------



## NXT Only

I hope Mox doesn’t drag his promo. I’m wondering who he’s going to target though, that’s still my concern. What does he have to say right now?

Tag Titles should main event. 

Open up with Elite v Hybrid 2/Kip Smithers


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox Girl said:


> I can't believe it's already been a month and my AEW Plus subscription is already renewing! Those 4 episodes flew by, man.


I just checked FITE and my sub didn't renew automatically like it says it will on the site. I had to click the button and renew it manually, cos it said it was expired 

Oh well, I renewed it and I'm ready for Dynamite in half an hour


----------



## Oracle

Hikaru Shida should be on this episode unless shes on DARK.


----------



## domotime2

I'm sad I can't convince my brother, who's a big time WCW mark, to get on the AEW hype train


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Watching his instead of the World Series. :dance :mark


----------



## rbl85

Moxley vs Omega is going to be an unsanctioned lights out match.

That means that the match is going to be crazy but it will not count on the Win-Loss record


----------



## just_one

Did anyone saw the promo of moxley and tony kahn? They need to put that on the show tonight


----------



## Aedubya

Intimidator3 said:


> love the Lucha Bros and Pentagon is like my non-elite MVP right now, but they better not beat up the RnR Express afterwards.


Definitely happening


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Moxley vs Omega is going to be an unsanctioned lights out match.
> 
> That means that the match is going to be crazy but it will not count on the Win-Loss record


That's retarded.


----------



## Knoxflag

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1189688166111989761


----------



## Swan-San

In an effort to be "more realistic" they're being uneccessary and dumb.

Wins and losses matter but you're going to have an unsanctioned match where the win or loss doesn't count?

unsanctioned match is the dumbest thing ever not only for that but it's still going to happen on the show lol so they're still liable in reality. it's pointless just call it a no dq match and let who wins matter.


----------



## rbl85

They're giving masks to everybody in the arena.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Swan-San said:


> In an effort to be "more realistic" they're being uneccessary and dumb.
> 
> Wins and losses matter but you're going to have an unsanctioned match where the win or loss doesn't count?
> 
> unsanctioned match is the dumbest thing ever not only for that but it's still going to happen on the show lol so they're still liable in reality. it's pointless just call it a no dq match and let who wins matter.


It's fine if they do shit like this at a nothing event like Fyter Fest, but doing it on a PPV is pure retardation.

It also doesn't make sense in terms of the story they want to tell. They want to do an Omega redemption story, but if he loses, it won't even be an official loss. His record won't be bad enough for there to even be a redemption story.


----------



## TD Stinger

just_one said:


> Did anyone saw the promo of moxley and tony kahn? They need to put that on the show tonight




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189688166111989761
:mark

Mox was so good in that promo. That fire.

Now it being an unsactioned match, I don't know if I like that. I kind of wanted Mox vs. Omega I to be normal wrestling match. And they are kind of pigeonholing Mox with all of these hardcore matches.

But to be fair, they made that part of the story with Mox's frustration. Either way, gonna be a fire match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

An unsactioned match, I guess this may actually happen.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Omega, Hybrid2 AND Best Friends all in action tonight? All of my favourites on one show. :lenny


----------



## Beatles123

Time for the Best product on TV!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Did Sonny Kiss debut on main show yet, or only the After Dark. I heard After Dark's first episode sucked. which is unexpected, because the line-up had great workers.


----------



## One Shed

Tony made it through a conversation without someone interrupting it!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Here we go boys and girls!


----------



## JRL

I thought the limo was going to blow up there.


----------



## One Shed

JRL said:


> I thought the limo was going to blow up there.


I was thinking the same thing. Damn Vince brainwashing us.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I'm loving the subtitles lol.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Mox is just so damn great.


----------



## NXT Only

God Moxley is so good. Tony sounded scared lol


----------



## rberg922

Damn that opening :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Wow, they won't sanction Mox's match? That's kinda stupid, I agree with Mox on this one. I love Mox telling Tony what's what!


----------



## JRL

JR should wear a lucha mask just like Excalibur.


----------



## ellthom

I am so sick... stuck in bed watching wrestling... not a total loss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Finally get to watch sum wrasslin this week :mark:


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Wow the entire top section is empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox's win-loss record is so small right now cos they won't sanction half his matches cos the Fyter Fest match wasn't sanctioned either LOL. Poor Mox :lol

I hope Mox comes out and just goes OFF on the mic about how bullshit his situation is!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

Sammy getting heel heat


----------



## BarackYoMama

Really really see a bright future for Sammy.


----------



## ellthom

Sammy has gained a lot of heat through joining the inner circle... thats some good booking to get someone noticed.


----------



## Beatles123

Sammy! HE HAS HEAT!


----------



## rberg922

Guevara used to enter to a dead crowd... Jericho builds him and now he's booed like a true heel


----------



## RapShepard

Young Eddie in look ehhh I guess lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Lets go Sammy!


----------



## Mox Girl

I actually rolled my eyes when they introduced Sammy as the Spanish God hahahah :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Fuck me man. The last 2 weeks I've thought Dynamite starts at 8 PM not 7. Dammit. have I missed anything I should know? About 6 minutes late.

Also Hangman is fucking over right now, holy shit


----------



## BarackYoMama

rberg922 said:


> Guevara used to enter to a dead crowd... Jericho builds him and now he's booed like a true heel


Shows you how great Jericho is at helping people get over.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a good move to have so much occur off screen last week imo.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm sure there's already been brought up a many times so I'm sorry. But what is with the corner post? Please tell me they're not going to have huge posts like WWE. I don't understand the significance of the weird neon green pattern..

I guess the second level if the arena is very empty sadly. They have it entirely blacked out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Sir Linko said:


> Fuck me man. The last 2 weeks I've thought Dynamite starts at 8 PM not 7. Dammit. have I missed anything I should know? About 6 minutes late.
> 
> Also Hangman is fucking over right now, holy shit


Cody got off a plane


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I really hope they start having Arn on TV and as a mouthpiece for somebody.

I imagine heel Arn grooming a new Horseman-like champion.

Hangman is the obvious right now, but I don't see that guy on the roster yet.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The cursing in promos is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## shandcraig

Wow this town sucks, every place has sold well and been super loud. They are already dead. So much for Pittsburgh being a cool City LOL


----------



## Roxinius

shandcraig said:


> I'm sure there's already been brought up a many times so I'm sorry. But what is with the corner post? Please tell me they're not going to have huge posts like WWE. I don't understand the significance of the weird neon green pattern..
> 
> I guess the second level if the arena is very empty sadly. They have it entirely blacked out


From the looks of it the posts are there for the rick and morty stuff


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A Richard and Mortimer crossover because why not? :mase

At least it's culturally relevant, unlike Flo Rida. :mj4



rberg922 said:


> Guevara used to enter to a dead crowd... Jericho builds him and now he's booed like a true heel


Such is the power of Da Bubbleh™, BAYBAY! :y2j


----------



## Stormbringer

Dat kip up after the dropkick tho!


----------



## Whysoserious?

Looks like the arena is half empty


----------



## Beatles123

SAMMY HAS HEAT!!!


----------



## ellthom

shandcraig said:


> Wow this town sucks, every place has sold well and been super loud. They are already dead. So much for Pittsburgh being a cool City LOL


Maybe they're a WWE city :troll


----------



## JRL

Just noticed the Rick and Morty ring posts and turnbuckles.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't get the Rick & Morty stuff but whatever haha.


----------



## TD Stinger

Is Tony not on the show tonight?


----------



## rberg922

Blaze said:


> Shows you how great Jericho is at helping people get over.


Seriously, Jericho cuts a promo and touches on Guevara for maybe a minute, all of a sudden Guevara's got more credibility than he possibly would ever have had on his own.


----------



## One Shed

TD Stinger said:


> Is Tony not on the show tonight?


He is on his way to the arena with Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good crowd


----------



## RapShepard

Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Sammy is a good douche heel


----------



## RapShepard

One Rick mask


----------



## Chan Hung

Btw first time a major wrestling company has visited this area in forever


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Feel bad not supporting my girl Io. she's like a sister to me.


----------



## Geeee

Guevara's new gear looks great! Also, I think he's been learning from Jericho how to be a jackass


----------



## ellthom

I have no idea what a Rick and Morty is, I know its a cartoon of sorts, but thats about it


----------



## RapShepard

Match is eh. Sammy's drop kick and coming off the turnbuckle to slap Page was nice.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Btw first time a major wrestling company has visited this area in forever


What does it matter what the arena is, if aew came to any of the arenas in my city it wouldn't make a difference to me


----------



## Beatles123

THE HARDEST PART OF THE RING!


----------



## Chan Hung

The crowd is definitely into this match how can you guys not hear anything LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cowboy shit is over in WV, gotta love it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Those people in the front rows standing up though, sit down you jackasses :lol


----------



## One Shed

Seemed like a bit of a fast count...


----------



## Boldgerg

I fucking love the Buckshot Lariat.


----------



## JRL

This is a spot I don't mind seeing Adam Page in. I think he and Sammy did well here.


----------



## NXT Only

Nice match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was a fun match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mic time!!! :mark


----------



## RapShepard

That was a weird pace motion. It was a fast paced match, but felt like it was in slow motion. 

Mic time good shit


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mox Girl said:


> Those people in the front rows standing up though, sit down you jackasses :lol


One of them is a MILF, I'll allow it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TD Stinger said:


> Is Tony not on the show tonight?


According to J.R., he's gonna be doing correspondent stuff as part of a storyline for tonight.


----------



## rberg922

Live crowd, even for West Virginia


----------



## Sir Linko

fuck yea, mic time for Page. Fun match tho


----------



## Beatles123

AEWMOXLEY IS HAPPY!


----------



## Headliner

:lol I can get behind a "Cowboy Shit" chant.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

lol Cowboy Shyt chant? Dahell?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Really damn good opener. I love Sammy Guvara's body language.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Boo, Hangman. Hopefully PAC smashes him at Full Gear.


----------



## Oracle

That was a dope opener


----------



## PavelGaborik

Are the swears blocked out/muted on TNT? They are on TSN & it's awful.


----------



## Mox Girl

Cowboy shit lol :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## shandcraig

Omg thank god he has embraced the term "cowboy shit" its catchy


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match. I like Page, using the Buck Shot as a finish every now and again.

JR thinking what I’m thinking: Put Cowboy Shit on a shirt.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Are the swears blocked out/muted on TNT? They are on TSN & it's awful.


No


----------



## Whysoserious?

I’m really starting to like Page


----------



## DGenerationMC

PavelGaborik said:


> Are the swears blocked out/muted on TNT? They are on TSN & it's awful.


I'm watching on TNT's website and I heard "shit" loud and clear.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He needs to run with this 'Cowboy shit' thing. He needs catchphrases badly.


----------



## shandcraig

PavelGaborik said:


> Are the swears blocked out/muted on TNT? They are on TSM & it's awful.


Shit is blocked out? What is wrong with people, its pg 14. I have it full on fite not censored


----------



## Sir Linko

COWBOY SHIT. Also, like JR said, short - concise - impactful. That's all we need with the mic half the time


----------



## Stormbringer

The Hulk in the house!


----------



## shandcraig

TheLooseCanon said:


> He needs to run with this 'Cowboy shit' thing. He needs catchphrases badly.



I think the phrase brings some badly needed attitude to page!!


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

I thought shit was one of the seven you cant say on tv? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

Sir Linko said:


> COWBOY SHIT. Also, like JR said, short - concise - impactful. That's all we need with the mic half the time


WWE need to know the importance of that instead of giving everyone 10 minute promos like they expect everyone to be the Rock or Austin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NascarStan

Everything about how Dynamite runs their shows reminds me of Nitro

If you replaced the aew logos with WCW ones and went back to 1998 and told me this is what nitro looks like in 2019 I'd believe it


----------



## BarackYoMama

I agree that Cowboy Shit needs to be on a shirt.


----------



## JRL

Hide your drugs, it's the Rock N Roll Express.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So when is Hangman's girl gonna be sleeping with Hager and making out over his body? You know, the good shit? :vince5


----------



## TwistedLogic

Yesss! Invisible camera! First invisible camera segment they've done on AEW. I hope that means Tony is softening up on his stance.


----------



## virus21

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The Hulk seems to like it


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwww...SHES HOT


----------



## Mox Girl

JR says "lots of happy faces in the crowd tonight" and they cut to like 4 people just sitting there not even smiling LOL.


----------



## Stormbringer

TheLooseCanon said:


> He needs to run with this 'Cowboy shit' thing. He needs catchphrases badly.


Are catchphrases really necessary for success?


----------



## rberg922

I have a new favorite woman in AEW


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida!

Fucking finally baby!

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shida :x


----------



## Trophies

Shanna?


----------



## Chan Hung

TwistedLogic said:


> Yesss! Invisible camera! First invisible camera segment they've done on AEW. I hope that means Tony is softening up on his stance.


Yep
Looks like it bud.


----------



## Sir Linko

TheLooseCanon said:


> So when is Hangman's girl gonna be sleeping with Hager and making out over his body? You know, the good shit? :vince5


Are you going to clean up the chili I just spewed all over my computer desk? Jfc man lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Stormbringer said:


> Are catchphrases really necessary for success?


Nope, but his character is lifeless. Catchphrases will help him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shana is hot as fuck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Page: "And I'm ready for real cowboy shit!" :mark:

Guess what that means, PAC?










:ayoade


----------



## Whysoserious?

Trophies said:


> Shanna?


Never heard of her they really need to give these new faces promos


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hikaru Shida :mark


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

I hate how Excalibur ruined it for me with telling me who her opponent was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2

JRL said:


> Hide your drugs, it's the Rock N Roll Express.


:kliq


----------



## Trophies

Shida wens3


----------



## Stormbringer

Shida? Is this the girl everyone is hyped about?


----------



## NXT Only

Shida’s March to the title begins now


----------



## Mox Girl

There are so many female wrestlers out there that I've never heard of haha.


----------



## Boldgerg

What the hell is going on with the shitty camera angles here.


----------



## shandcraig

Not sure what it is but shida is attractive


----------



## Beatles123

Shanna got a BOOTY! :delrio


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wait, where the fuck are the Halloween costumes?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Hangman Page said he's going to take PAC's head off. Maybe Shida will use her katana sword to help him. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Boldgerg said:


> What the hell is going on with the shitty camera angles here.


It's the accent for me. Got me legit swooning.


----------



## Sir Linko

holy fucking shit that knee


----------



## One Shed

Shida's shorts coming off a bit...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Not sure what it is but shida is attractive


It's simple really. It's because..................



SHE'S HOT AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Shida? Is this the girl everyone is hyped about?


She's a Joshi


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Shanna’s Booty is Glorious!


----------



## Oracle

Man shida is pretty over for not being on TV at all


----------



## Sir Linko

Lheurch said:


> Shida's shorts coming off a bit...


Shhhhhhh don't tell her


----------



## shandcraig

TheLooseCanon said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what it is but shida is attractive
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple really. It's because..................
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S HOT AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Haha I'm normaly not attracted to asians much even though i used to be. But ya her presence is WOW


----------



## RapShepard

The standard for white booty is nuts lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

French girl has a nice booty.


----------



## Roxinius

Sir Linko said:


> Shhhhhhh don't tell her


I feel like shes a wardrobe malfunction in the making and I'm 1000% ok with it


----------



## NXT Only

The Librarian still has the best ass so far


----------



## JRL

I hope Schiavone doesn't go joyriding with Cody all night because I like him on commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shira and Shanna are thicc


----------



## TD Stinger

Thank God Shida is here, the division needs her. I like her aggression. Felt like a weird time to take an ad break though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Watching Joshis vs other girls is like watching varsity vs middle schoolers.


----------



## Chan Hung

Both are hot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bama4 at Shanna selling that strike by showing a copious amount of ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This company needs Joel Gertner to announce the women.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> The standard for white booty is nuts lol


I'm more into medium sized toned asses than slobby fat ones. 

It's got more to do with being toned than large for my personal taste. Albeit big and toned is glorious as well.


----------



## One Shed

Ow that stomp looked painful!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is this going two segments. Shida goes over, get it over with. Jesus.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Okay, just got out of work. I'm a bit behind you guys, but it's interesting to see how much talking we're getting this episode. An opening with it, Moxley backstage with Tony, Hangman after a match, Moxley still to come, also the contract signing. Very nice. They're really listening to us.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Solid match right here, both women doing a good job in standing out.

Gotta love it.


----------



## One Shed

JTDC that looked painful too.


----------



## Chan Hung

Both are hot. I'm impressed. good crowd btw


----------



## Boldgerg

Why does every single match have to go more than 10 minutes?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Solid match but this is going on a bit long.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm more into medium sized toned asses than slobby fat ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It's got more to do with being toned than large for my personal taste. Albeit big and toned is glorious as well.


I can feel that, but even then this chick's ass is mediocre lol


----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> Why does every single match have to go more than 10 minutes?


They’re roster isn’t large enough to bury talent with squash matches.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Not gonna lie Shanna is good looking


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They shouldn't be booking Shida like this.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match wow.


----------



## Stormbringer

That corner stomp needs to DIE!



RapShepard said:


> The standard for white booty is nuts lol


It seems so low. Just need thighs and it's an automatic 8. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm assuming Shanna must be a signed competitor to get this much offense on Shida.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bullshit!


----------



## JRL

That was pretty good. The match got better as it went on and it sounds as though the fans became more invested over time too.


----------



## Sir Linko

Both of these girls are so good. More of both of them on my TV please, for both wrestling and.... science.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whysoserious? said:


> Not gonna lie Shanna is good looking


 yup. Hope more of her soon


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm not sure if it's the refs doing or these women are kicking out way too late. 

Shida had two horribly timed kick it's in particular. 

Otherwise a good match. Just went on a little long. French girl surprised me.


----------



## Roxinius

This was a good match kept Shida strong but it showed off her opponent well too


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does every single match have to go more than 10 minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> They’re roster isn’t large enough to bury talent with squash matches.
Click to expand...

A 6-8 match isn't a squash and doesn't need to be presented that way. Every single match doesn't need to go a minimum of 10-12 minutes as seems to be the case so far.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Good match. I'm glad to see Hikaru Shida again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd put these two ahead of Britt in the peaking order now. Maybe Nyla too.


----------



## Beatles123

I liked Shanna!


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> That corner stomp needs to DIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems so low. Just need thighs and it's an automatic 8. [emoji38]


Essentially :lmao


----------



## rberg922

Match would've been better if it was a few minutes shorter


----------



## Oracle

Shida is so far ahead in terms of a moveset and everyting than britt baker its embarrassing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Fingerpoint of Doom LMAO


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I can feel that, but even then this chick's ass is mediocre lol


I think it's decent. Probably helps her case that she's in the ring with Shida lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Awesome KONG


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know what Brandi is doing in this video package lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandi is hot
:russo


----------



## BarackYoMama

I rather have a match that goes a bit, than is over quickly tbh. It gives us time to see what someone can do.


----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> A 6-8 match isn't a squash and doesn't need to be presented that way. Every single match doesn't need to go a minimum of 10-12 minutes as seems to be the case so far.


Matches take about 3-4 minutes to get going. These are performers first remember. They both got to showcase their talent and had chances to get the crowd behind them. It worked well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice match. Never heard of either girl until tonight, but I enjoyed what they brought to the table. :sk



Sir Linko said:


> holy fucking shit that knee


Shida went from:






To:


----------



## One Shed

Not sure what that was, but crazy evil Awesome Kong is something I look forward to seeing.


----------



## Stormbringer

Brandi into voodoo?!


----------



## DOTL

Lucha Underground, how did you get on TNT?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Chris Van Vlugh*


----------



## Boldgerg

So... Brandi is now Bonnie from The Vampire Diaries?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Is Brandi a Dark Side witch/Nightsister?


----------



## virus21

Brandi using witchcraft to summon Kong?


----------



## One Shed

If only Cornette was there with the Express to cut a promo on everyone.


----------



## Sir Linko

So that was creepy.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I think it's decent. Probably helps her case that she's in the ring with Shida lol


By comparison to Shida I guess it gets points.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I like how AEW involves wrestling legends.

No matches. Just there to put over belts and new guys.

WWE would have put these 2 in a match for blood money.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rock 'n' Roll Express vs. Jay & Silent Bob for the tag straps, book that shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

THE OLD BUCKS!​


----------



## JRL

Elder abuse brings ratings.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is great!!!!
:mark


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

DOTL said:


> Lucha Underground, how did you get on TNT?


I thought the same. And I love it. 

Catrina FTW.


----------



## NXT Only

Proud and Powerful.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nobody even bothered to come to their rescue lol. Bucks showed up after it was already too late :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark:

:mark:

:mark:


----------



## EMGESP

Chris Van Vliet could be AEW's Michael Buffer.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that's a segment!


----------



## JRL

The Bucks were a little late on that one. RIP Ricky.


----------



## BarackYoMama

THEY HAVE A FAMILY DAMMIT!


----------



## PavelGaborik

That's how you get heat lol


----------



## bradatar

I love ICE (Please name them this already)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Some good shit!!!
:lol


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> Nobody even bothered to come to their rescue lol. Bucks showed up after it was already too late


I mean they eventually got too it lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That heat for LAX :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Time paradox in 3...........2................


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is Brandi doing a voodoo priestess gimmick now?


----------



## Sir Linko

Dude no lie, that shit pissed me off. I can't explain why, but it did. Fuck man that actually look like it hurt


----------



## EMGESP




----------



## StreetProfitsfan

bradatar said:


> I love ICE (Please name them this already)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They officially proud and powerful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

Mox Girl said:


> Nobody even bothered to come to their rescue lol. Bucks showed up after it was already too late :lol


They were in line at craft services.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great heat building segment.

Santana and Ortiz just had their “Mae Young off the stage” moment, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far great show. Backstage segments, mic time, brawling. Great 1st hour!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

AWESOME. More of this and less pointless 15 minute matches please. God this company is so close.


----------



## Mox Girl

Those masks are creepy hahaha.


----------



## bradatar

StreetProfitsfan said:


> They officially proud and powerful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No it’s a play on words

Inner Circle Enforcement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed the assault on the Real Old Rock and Rollahs. Excellent heat building segment for Santana and Ortiz. :clap


----------



## rberg922

At least the vets are getting the current talent over


----------



## Swan-San

best show so far, but dullest crowd so far aswell


----------



## safc-scotty

Loved that segment! Also, don't really know what the Brandi segment was but I'm definitely intrigued by it. The women's division is the only part of the show I don't really care for at the moment so hopefully Kong can still go.


----------



## Mox Girl

What kind of name is QT Marshall? :lol


----------



## One Shed

When they first said Rick and Morty were going to be on the show I thought they said Ricky Morton. Turns out both were correct. I still have no idea what Rick and Morty is though.


----------



## shandcraig

Jobber tag team


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Short, sweet and to the point of introducing / hyping up newly debuting the belts alongside getting heat on two members of your biggest heel faction. Nice segment, all things considered.

And props to Morton for taking that table spot despite being older than dirt. :clap



JRL said:


> Elder abuse brings ratings.


And for an added touch of progressivism, the attackers were non-huwite people.

:kappa


----------



## shandcraig

Lheurch said:


> When they first said Rick and Morty were going to be on the show I thought they said Ricky Morton. Turns out both were correct. I still have no idea what Rick and Morty is though.


Its a cartoon show, not sure why its promoted. Sponsored i guess


----------



## Chan Hung

This is good. Loving the show


----------



## Boldgerg

They have seriously pulled their shit together tonight with these promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ricky Morton vs Nash one more time


----------



## Sir Linko

Are Cody and Tony going to kiss? You can see the tension


----------



## Chan Hung

The show has more flow...loving it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope The Inner Circle rams Cody's limo with a white hummer.


----------



## Cult03

Enjoying this episode so far. Hikaru Shida has been a favourite for a while and adding Shanna to their roster is a good choice. Their match didn't need to go that long though. Also, Brandi is a voodoo queen now? Why? 

I thought they said Rick and Morty not Ricky Morton!


----------



## Chan Hung

So far loving this!
:mark


----------



## One Shed

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope The Inner Circle rams Cody's limo with a white hummer.


And Bischoff gets out.


----------



## shandcraig

What is this converstion about lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm sorry but this segment in the car is a bit boring.


----------



## DOTL

No seat belts?


----------



## JRL

This camera angle of having Tony Schiavone's junk in our faces is something else.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but this segment in the car is a bit boring.


Dont worry Mox girl, Moxley soon lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Happy we are getting more promos


----------



## shandcraig

They should hire Bischoff strictly as a on screen character


----------



## RapShepard

Good jobbers


----------



## shandcraig

Is this segment a shot at fans? Lol


----------



## NXT Only

Orange Cassidy better get the pin


----------



## Mox Girl

Chan Hung said:


> Dont worry Mox girl, Moxley soon lol


Posts like this is why people think I only watch AEW for Mox. It's not like that at all, I just found that part dull haha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tony Schiavone with a babyface bias.

Hopefully that comes up in a later storyline.


Maybe when MJF turns heel on Cody and starts a feud, you can help build MJF into a star by attacking Tony Schiavone. Jericho doesn't need that.


----------



## RapShepard

And an OC appearance


----------



## Buhalovski

We want promos but this is bad, its like they were mumbling... also that was way too long imo


----------



## One Shed

JRL said:


> This camera angle of having Tony Schiavone's junk in our faces is something else.


Gotta get that Bluechew money somehow.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol jobbers get booed. 


Yesss casidy!


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao WTF :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

JRL said:


> This camera angle of having Tony Schiavone's junk in our faces is something else.


Hahahahaha good shit 
:lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

Well, alright that was kind of weird lmao.


----------



## Swan-San

that car segment was awful lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Best Friends and Orange Cassidy :lenny


----------



## NXT Only

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but this segment in the car is a bit boring.


People want more of that. It’s usually hit or miss.


----------



## rberg922

It's like they took the lack of story/promo criticism to heart and gave us a way-too-long limo speech


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> They should hire Bischoff strictly as a on screen character


Yep. This show would be so much better if they had Bischoff and Arn as on screen characters. Not to get themselves over, but use them for new guys.


More managers please!


----------



## shandcraig

Tsvetoslava said:


> We want promos but this is bad, its like they were mumbling... also that was way too long imo


That's why I feel like that segment was a shot at fans for complaining about promos LOL


----------



## Stormbringer

Guys, it's funny how a lot of people were pissy about no promos despite it being early and people wanting less matches. Well now that they set the base, everyone can shut up about it.

Rick and Morty!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

That Silver dude is the epitome of a manlet. :lol

Holy Christ, they're really going all out (8*D) with the Rick and Morty crossover. :lmao


----------



## ellthom

I dont know what Rick and Morty even is outside of it being a cartoon


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JRL said:


> This camera angle of having Tony Schiavone's junk in our faces is something else.


Greatest shot in the history of our sport! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Jim Ross saying "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub" :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## HiddenViolence

I like the car segment- maybe a tad long but it was good.

The Rick and Morty nonsense is overbearing and obnoxious.


----------



## NXT Only

shandcraig said:


> That's why I feel like that segment was a shot at fans for complaining about promos LOL


No way they’re that brilliant. I did wanna change the channel to check out some of the games for a split second


----------



## Mox Girl

QT Marshall has awful hair lol.


----------



## One Shed

I love JR's backhanded comments on the silly stuff. "Maybe a wrestling match will break out."


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why those dudes got Val Venis gear?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jim Cornette is not wrong when he says this is a cosplay wrestler company! But aside from that I AM LOVING IT!!!! :lol :lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver

I didn't hear anything they said in the limo, BUT I am loving the amount of talking we're getting. The episode is flowing infinitely better than the nonstop match setup. This is really nice.


----------



## BarackYoMama

COME ON HE HAS A FAMILY! THESE KICKS CAN KILL A MAN.


----------



## NXT Only

Orange Cassidy is a fucking star


----------



## Cult03

Well this is some dumb shit. I was trying to be fucking positive but they have to add some WWE level bullshit that won't be criticized as it should.


----------



## rberg922

Ref putting the sunglasses back on :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay I'm sold. That was fun.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the ref putting Cassidy's glasses back on him and he put them on wonky :lol


----------



## One Shed

Glad this indy nonsense segment is over.


----------



## Whysoserious?

This is awful


----------



## JRL

Orange Cassidy is so fucking stupid and I love every bit of it.


----------



## The XL 2

Just like Mid South used to do it.


----------



## ellthom

well there's the comedy match for tonight I guess...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mox Girl said:


> QT Marshall has awful hair lol.


Dude looks like the creepy vice principal hitting on moms at a PTA meeting.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

That’s how you entertain , not by throwing pancakes and bending over hahaha


----------



## Stormbringer

Cassidy! The glasses! The ref! The hug! The dive!


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this show has been fucking good. Much better flow, lots of variety. Not just matches and matches


----------



## Best Bout Machine

God I love Best Friends and Orange Cassidy :lenny


----------



## Mox Girl

The ref trying to raise Cassidy's arms but he just lets them fall multiple times and the ref's all confused :lol


----------



## EMGESP

OC is over as fuck.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol it looks like with all the bitching they are now doing so mang segments. No complaints just funny


----------



## Chan Hung

latinoheat4life2 said:


> That’s how you entertain , not by throwing pancakes and bending over hahaha


Agree. Agree brother. This was fun. The show has not dragged.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is the best thing I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I was sports entertained by that match.


----------



## Sir Linko

Holy fucking shit that match was incredibly fun.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Lol it looks like with all the bitching they are now doing so mang segments. No complaints just funny


I'm telling u bud....they read comments. Least they are trying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> Well this is some dumb shit. I was trying to be fucking positive but they have to add some WWE level bullshit that won't be criticized as it should.


Nothing has been WWE level yet. Let's not get carried away now. You never go full WWE.


----------



## Soul_Body

That was fun as hell.


----------



## DOTL

OC shouldn't work but he does.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Orange Cassidy never fails to entertain me. :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung

DGenerationMC said:


> I was sports entertained by that match.


Me too. I'm glad it looks like they're trying to mix it up. Cater to all.


----------



## Cult03

They missed the kip up. Their camera work is still lacking, but at least it doesn't change camera every 4 seconds I guess.


----------



## BarackYoMama

A little bit of comedy isn't bad. If they ever try and make OC out to be someone who's winning matches and shit like that with his moves, that would be a problem. But they way they are using him, it's not like they are making him someone who can win matches.


----------



## ellthom

Hopefully the second hour will be as good as the first hour... Been very meh so far. All though to it;s credit at least it didn't drag.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> MFW a crossover in wrestling actually turned out charming and enjoyable instead of forced and cringeworthy:













And can we all agree that Cassidy was gonna fucking kill a man on live international television at the rate he was going?

:done


----------



## Chan Hung

The ref raising Every hand on Orange was funny as fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Lol it looks like with all the bitching they are now doing so mang segments. No complaints just funny


I think they found the right speed tonight. Only 4 weeks in and they got it down perfect.

Just keep it up.


----------



## Chan Hung

ellthom said:


> Hopefully the second hour will be as good as the first hour... Been very meh so far. All though to it;s credit at least it didn't drag.


Really bud? It's been great. That's cuz I'm picky as fuck


----------



## EMGESP

I love the hate I see on this thread towards OC, but yet every time OC shows up the crowd absolutely loses their shit over him. The guy is clearly over.


----------



## Beatles123

OC rules! :lenny


----------



## Mox Girl

This package about their upcoming dates has informed me that New Year's Eve is a Tuesday this year haha.


----------



## Jazminator

The "purist" in me shouldn't like Orange Cassidy at all, but I can't help it. I *LOVE* the guy!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Orange Cassidy is the right amount of goofy without being too ridiculous.


----------



## shandcraig

I wanna see more segments near the concession stands and the crowd stairways. Love that shit


----------



## DGenerationMC

*LET'S GO*


----------



## ellthom

Chan Hung said:


> Really bud? It's been great. That's cuz I'm picky as fuck


It hasnt been 'bad'... It's been okay. It's better than having to look at my watch every 5 minutes like I do Raw so I wouldn't worry


----------



## NXT Only

That blazer is terrible


----------



## Mox Girl

Jericho with an absolutely hideous Halloween jacket :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I seldom laugh at attempts of humor in pro wrestling but Orange Cassidy has me rolling all the time. :heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nothing has been WWE level yet. Let's not get carried away now. You never go full WWE.


Shut up. That was exactly the type of thing people would complain about if it happened in the WWE. It was dumb. The sooner Trent gets away from Chuck Taylor the better. I'm enjoying Orange Cassidy though, but the Rick and Morty dress ups was dumb.


----------



## rberg922

Big pop for Le Champion


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Blaze said:


> A little bit of comedy isn't bad. If they ever try and make OC out to be someone who's winning matches and shit like that with his moves, that would be a problem. But they way they are using him, it's not like they are making him someone who can win matches.


He's good for a huge pop.

His ceiling to me is someone who can make a main event 'save' to a thunderous pop. If booked right, no one should expect it. 

Heel stable beating down babyfaces, lights go out, and there he stands. Pop like crazy.

Then proceeds to get his ass beat.


----------



## Chan Hung

The setup is badass!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

So they have Mox, the contract signing, the 6 man, and the tag title match to go. That’s a lot to cram into an hour.


----------



## shandcraig

Punkin shirt, lol such a goat


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jericho's entrance theme is superb.


----------



## Sir Linko

Dude that belt is gorgeous. Like, steal worthy gorgeous.


----------



## EMGESP

Jericho dressed as David Pumpkins?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whysoserious?

I never wanna see anything that cringy ever again Orange Cassidy and all those other guys are absolutely geeks


----------



## NascarStan

Damn Jericho looks good for his age right here!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Jericho out here with the worst jacket ever, yet it's also the best because of how bad it is.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This show has been great so far.


----------



## Stormbringer

What year is it Jericho?


----------



## Chan Hung

Looks like a fun segment :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JRL

Jericho looks ridiculous.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't even know why but Cody is annoying me haha, I don't want him to win the title.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this show has wayyyyy exceeded my expectations 
Looked ok on paper but holy shit. Fun stuff


----------



## Ham and Egger

That blazer on le champion is horrendous!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> Shut up. That was exactly the type of thing people would complain about if it happened in the WWE. It was dumb. The sooner Trent gets away from Chuck Taylor the better. I'm enjoying Orange Cassidy though, but the Rick and Morty dress ups was dumb.


Who tells another adult on the internet to shut up. lol

Anyways, no, because WWE would have made it a 20 minute segment, and repeated 2 times a week for 6 months.

Big difference.

So stop trying to compare 1 comedy segment a week to an entire joke of a company.


----------



## shandcraig

What's hilarious about this segment is the woman in the middle is the actual real lawyer for aew and the Jackson Jaguars LOL LOL


----------



## NXT Only

Whysoserious? said:


> I never wanna see anything that cringy ever again Orange Cassidy and all those other guys are absolutely geeks


Whysoserious?


----------



## Roxinius

Cult03 said:


> Shut up. That was exactly the type of thing people would complain about if it happened in the WWE. It was dumb. The sooner Trent gets away from Chuck Taylor the better. I'm enjoying Orange Cassidy though, but the Rick and Morty dress ups was dumb.


Bet you're real fun at parties pull the stuck out of your ass


----------



## BarackYoMama

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's good for a huge pop.
> 
> His ceiling to me is someone who can make a main event 'save' to a thunderous pop. If booked right, no one should expect it.
> 
> Heel stable beating down babyfaces, lights go out, and there he stands. Pop like crazy.
> 
> Then proceeds to get his ass beat.


Agreed, that's honestly the best way they could use him. Cause like you said dude gets a damn good pop anytime he's on TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahahaha love the heat!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> So they have Mox, the contract signing, the 6 man, and the tag title match to go. That’s a lot to cram into an hour.


As long as this contract signing is kept short and sweet (10 minutes or less), I think timing will be fine.


----------



## shandcraig

Are we making bets on if the table is going to be tossed?


----------



## ellthom

Man I remember when contract signings took place inside. 






This whole contract signing in front of a crowd doesn't do it for me. Its too current WWE.


----------



## The XL 2

Chris out here looking 30 years old


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Three judges in case they go to the time limit? Interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl

Every single time I see a contract signing, I just think of Mox saying that one time about all of them breaking out into a brawl and then him throwing the chairs and table from the ring to get it started faster


----------



## shandcraig

I can't believe how gorgeous and prestigious nut championship belt hooks


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahahahahah JERICHO WAS FUNNY AS FUCK


----------



## Geeee

Someone needs to get Tony a glass of water


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Jericho is such a troll :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Chris out here looking 30 years old


Yep that Jacket rocks


----------



## DGenerationMC

The XL 2 said:


> Chris out here looking 30 years old


Yeah, going clean shaven makes Jericho look like he just stepped outta time machine from 2003.


----------



## Ham and Egger

3 judge decision if it goes overtime? Holy shit, they planted the seeds for something special down the line.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn this crowd is on fire


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m here for Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whysoserious?

Jericho is the goat


----------



## DOTL

ski-a-vone?

lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

This has been there best built and paced show. Getting promo work as well, and going to have a pretty good tag match coming up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> 3 judge decision if it goes overtime? Holy shit, they planted the seeds for something special down the line.


Yep
. Love it


----------



## DGenerationMC

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m here for Jericho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm here for Jericho's blazer.

Was not disappointed.


----------



## shandcraig

He really knows how to work a crowd


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Jericho clicking the pen like he used to during his List days :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Bro this reminds me of Halloween Havoc


----------



## NXT Only

Hillbillies lmao


----------



## rberg922

Was waiting for the hillbillies comment


----------



## Stoney Jackson

The XL 2 said:


> Chris out here looking 30 years old




If you think he looks 30, you never saw him when he was 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Calm down Hillbillies!! Bwahahaa!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Hey 5 guys trying to do the What chant, fucking shut up.



Mox Girl said:


> Every single time I see a contract signing, I just think of Mox saying that one time about all of them breaking out into a brawl and then him throwing the chairs and table from the ring to get it started faster


Dibs on the table!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

VINTAGE List of Jericho pen click! :cole


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Calm down hillbillies :lol


----------



## One Shed

I think they might have kissed by mistake hahaha


----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who tells another adult on the internet to shut up. lol
> 
> Anyways, no, because WWE would have made it a 20 minute segment, and repeated 2 times a week for 6 months.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> So stop trying to compare 1 comedy segment a week to an entire joke of a company.


I didn't mean to literally shut up.

Not a big difference considering this company has done something stupid in 100% of episodes so far. I'm just saying that they could be perfect and sycophants like you are the reason they'll continue being alright. They are obviously listening to their fans, so if we stop giving them a pass for dumb shit maybe they'll actually become the perfect company. That's what we all want


----------



## JRL

lol the crowd boos Jericho and calls him an asshole, yet pops for the "Le Champion" line.


----------



## Whysoserious?

These crowds are reminiscent of the AE days


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I love how Jericho left TNT on a bad note, only to come back to save us, TNT, and wrestling.

Y2Champ-ion!


----------



## The3

Jericho/Rhodes will end in a slip decision for Jericho


----------



## latinoheat4life2

NWO style, love it


----------



## Stormbringer

LOW BLOW!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The only world title Cody can win is with the company he created

I will say that Cody carries himself like a fucking star. Dude oozes confidence and charisma.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lawndart Dustin into that production truck, please.


----------



## Roxinius

They had Hager knee Dustin in the balls XD


----------



## Whysoserious?

I love the fact that we finally have a lot of promos :clap


----------



## NXT Only

Wtf Hager


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Cult03

Roxinius said:


> Bet you're real fun at parties pull the stuck out of your ass


Good one. Bloke on an internet wrestling forum probably knows all about going to parties, right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hager with the low blow. :heston


----------



## RapShepard

Least they got in the nut shot


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao Jericho is the best


----------



## EMGESP

YES they did it!!. The nut shot!!!


----------



## BarackYoMama

I'm liking the build for this feud honestly. Hopefully the match pays off great for it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Making Dustin lie on the ground when it's wet, how nice of them lol.

LOL at Jericho with the cigar :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

I bet Jericho and Rhodes were like "cmon.... do the nut shot. You have to do the nut shot" and Hager sighed and said "Ugh, fine." 

This is the only image I have in my head right now


----------



## Whysoserious?

Swan-San said:


> hopefully this is the format going forward, this feels like a wrestling show now not a ppv of random matches


Agreed it seems like they are actually listening to their fans


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Another great segment. This episode might be my favorite so far for this kind of stuff. Always love when wrestling goes into the parking lot.


Me too. This may be my favorite episode


----------



## shandcraig

Ya i really like it and that unexpected feel. Just hate the modern soft touch, things felt more real back then, rough rustic not so pretty .


Lol nie they gotta pay to fix the link.


Excited for the tag belt match


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Is Mox still getting a mic tonight ?


Why would he not be?


----------



## NXT Only

Feels like a go home show.


----------



## safc-scotty

This is easily the best episode so far from a storytelling perspective. I've really enjoyed all the other episodes but I feel like the balance between in ring stuff and storyline progression has been great tonight :mark:

Love that the tag titles are (seemingly) getting the main event as well, as it should be!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hybrid2 and Omega!!! :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Cult03

Blaze said:


> You insult someone for being on a wrestling forum......on a wrestling forum.
> 
> Makes sense.


It's called self deprecation, man. It's a pretty big part of comedy and humor as a whole. I don't go to parties much anymore either. It's a pretty easy thing to admit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

After all the times Dustin did Shattered Dreams, he deserves a few low blows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny Omega *shoots hard* on Ibushi and NJPW.


----------



## Mox Girl

That Undertale reference though...


----------



## Stormbringer

What is Kenny?


----------



## Beatles123

UNDERTALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRL

Jim Cornette is going to rant so hard about this.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Kenny as Sans :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

What in the fuck is that music Omega is entering too? They robbed me of his beautiful theme.


----------



## Beatles123

SANS! SANS! SANS! SAN! :mark


----------



## MrWalsh

What millennial nonsense is Omega doing now


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

This is how I know I'm getting old 



But who else thought that was someone going to be a promo hyping the debut of someone new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21

ZSJ said:


> Kenny as Sans :lol


You will not have a good time


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> I didn't mean to literally shut up.
> 
> Not a big difference considering this company has done something stupid in 100% of episodes so far. I'm just saying that they could be perfect and sycophants like you are the reason they'll continue being alright. They are obviously listening to their fans, so if we stop giving them a pass for dumb shit maybe they'll actually become the perfect company. That's what we all want


Name me 1 wrestling company that didn't have stupid comedy segments?

Even hard ass ECW had BWO with Stevie and Meanie.

Lawler wrestled a scrawny comedian as the main focus of his show.

WWE has always been more shit comedy than serious.

WCW has too many to list as well.


So they have a guy with his hands in his pockets beating jobbers. Did you ever see Stevie Richards in ECW?


If everybody is Austin, it takes away from the top Austin (which is Mox here).


----------



## PhilThePain

Oh so it's Undertale? Reminded me of Warioland for a minute


----------



## Cult03

What the fuck was that video? It could have been an amazing debut for somebody but they use it for a Kenny Omega entrance?? What a waste!


----------



## shandcraig

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> After all the times Dustin did Shattered Dreams, he deserves a few low blows.



Haha good point


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is too Cool!!! I would have never in a million years would have seen a 8bit retro game segment on a wrestling show on national TV! And he's out here cosplaying!? What is going on!?


----------



## Mox Girl

It's funny but I can totally imagine Mox looking at Omega's outfit and entrance and being like WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT, this is the guy I'm facing?! or sometihng :lmao


----------



## Bubbly

im really confused about what that video thing was lol. And Kenny's new music?


----------



## AEWMoxley

This is some geeky shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Oh no the Young Bucks. My interest plummets.


----------



## Whysoserious?

MrWalsh said:


> What millennial nonsense is Omega doing now


Not gonna lie that was cringe lol


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

The pacing of this show has been great. Seem like we had 100 segments and we still have 45 minutes left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21

There better be a shoryken in this match


----------



## BarackYoMama

Cult03 said:


> It's called self deprecation, man. It's a pretty big part of comedy and humor as a whole. I don't go to parties much anymore either. It's a pretty easy thing to admit


Just because you doesn't, doesn't mean the rest of us don't my guy. But hey, you do you.


----------



## Boldgerg

Bubbly said:


> im really confused about what that video thing was lol. And Kenny's new music?


I highly doubt that's his new theme... it better not be. It was fucking dreadful and his current theme is great.


----------



## Beatles123

MrWalsh said:


> What millennial nonsense is Omega doing now





Boldgerg said:


> What in the fuck is that music Omega is entering too? They robbed me of his beautiful theme.


Non-gaming normies get out :trumpout


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DGenerationMC

Why the *FUCK* didn't Jack dress up as Eminem and Angelico as Russell Crowe?


----------



## Claro De Luna

People on here saying there are empty seats. I don't see it, apart from on the camera side. The arena looks packed and red hot.


----------



## NXT Only

What the hell are y’all arguing about this week?


----------



## EMGESP

Mox Girl said:


> It's funny but I can totally imagine Mox looking at Omega's outfit and entrance and being like WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT, this is the guy I'm facing?! or sometihng :lmao


Kenny is an incredibly eccentric dude, so its expected. Mox can be the antithesis to Kenny.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> I highly doubt that's his new theme... it better not be. It was fucking dreadful and his current theme is great.


Its not. Ugh, Come on, guys....


----------



## Stormbringer

Just realized the corner pads and posts are Rick and Morty inspired.


----------



## Chan Hung

safc-scotty said:


> This is easily the best episode so far from a storytelling perspective. I've really enjoyed all the other episodes but I feel like the balance between in ring stuff and storyline progression has been great tonight <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Love that the tag titles are (seemingly) getting the main event as well, as it should be!


Yes
My favorite episode so far


----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> Name me 1 wrestling company that didn't have stupid comedy segments?
> 
> Even hard ass ECW had BWO with Stevie and Meanie.
> 
> Lawler wrestled a scrawny comedian as the main focus of his show.
> 
> WWE has always been more shit comedy than serious.
> 
> WCW has too many to list as well.
> 
> 
> So they have a guy with his hands in his pockets beating jobbers. Did you ever see Stevie Richards in ECW?
> 
> 
> If everybody is Austin, it takes away from the top Austin (which is Mox here).


Yeah and some of them do comedy well. So far in AEW we just have Cody telling terribly scripted insults about the other company that don't make sense and jobbers dressing up as Rick and Morty characters to beat jobbers. 

Trent and OC have potential, the rest of that was a massive waste of time. They have 2 or 3 hours a week. They don't have time to waste.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NXT Only said:


> What the hell are y’all arguing about this week?


Whether or not The Bucks got Halloween costumes besides Ken and Ryu.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is Matt doing a 450 sell on the huracanrana?


----------



## Geeee

Kenny's costume and entrance music were from the game Undertale for those who are confused


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Claro De Luna said:


> People on here saying there are empty seats. I don't see it, apart from on the camera side. The arena looks packed and red hot.




The entire upper section is completely empty. As well as the hard camera side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWalsh

Its moments like this that I know Cody and Tony are booking the show because that was almost two straight pop culture millenial centric entrances


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Motherfucking Sans, Ryu and Ken wrestling cosplays, complete with MEGALOVANIA playing as an entrance theme alongside an Undertale-inspired 'tron...


----------



## Chan Hung

StreetProfitsfan said:


> The pacing of this show has been great. Seem like we had 100 segments and we still have 45 minutes left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. I'm glad it's not just 3 20 min matches back to back...the Transition is great. I'm impressed. :bow


----------



## Bubbly

StreetProfitsfan said:


> The pacing of this show has been great. Seem like we had 100 segments and we still have 45 minutes left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh FFS I forgot my UK clock went back one hour. I thought we started with the Jericho/Rhodes thing and I was a few mins late.


----------



## shandcraig

Wow they are listening. Jr bitched enough lol. This match is solid and not pointless count out flip flop spots.

A few are fine when they count


----------



## Stormbringer

Some of you guys are just miserable. Maybe wrestling isn't for you.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why do Angelico and Evans dress like they're about to go ATV'ing?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## virus21

That new Terminator movie looks like shit


----------



## Cult03

Blaze said:


> Just because you doesn't, doesn't mean the rest of us don't my guy. But hey, you do you.


I wouldn't have to explain humor to someone that is great at parties, just saying.


----------



## Buhalovski

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Motherfucking Sans, Ryu and Ken wrestling cosplays, complete with MEGALOVANIA playing as an entrance theme alongside an Undertale-inspired 'tron...



With all of that, its like you are talking chinese to me

I legitimately thought its something about Ibushi/New Japan, guess im too old for that shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Motherfucking Sans, Ryu and Ken wrestling cosplays, complete with MEGALOVANIA playing as an entrance theme alongside an Undertale-inspired 'tron...


I am honestly havjng the most fun fun watching wrestling in a long time. I'm actually smiling for ear to ear and talking to my family about what's happening on the show! :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

shandcraig said:


> Wow they are listening. Jr bitched enough lol. This match is solid and not pointless count out flip flop spots.
> 
> A few are fine when they count


It's nice to see a company learning week to week, isn't it?


----------



## Beatles123

MrWalsh said:


> Its moments like this that I know Cody and Tony are booking the show because that was almost two straight pop culture millenial centric entrances


Take it from someone who knows what kenny was doing...You are the minority.

Sans rules.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Cult03 said:


> I wouldn't have to explain humor to someone that is great at parties, just saying.


You wouldn't have to explain it, if it was you know....funny.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> Yeah and some of them do comedy well. So far in AEW we just have Cody telling terribly scripted insults about the other company that don't make sense and jobbers dressing up as Rick and Morty characters to beat jobbers.
> 
> Trent and OC have potential, the rest of that was a massive waste of time. They have 2 or 3 hours a week. They don't have time to waste.



Rick and Morty was a 1 time promotion. It isn't like they gave us weekly guest hosts that beats John Cena in matches.

Also, I'm just saying let's not compare AEW's lower card comedy segment to WWE.

What is worse for wrestling? Orange Cassidy having fun with jobbers, or 2 of your core guys in Austin and Angle in little cowboy hats (while funny) singing songs to kiss Vince's ass on TV, thus killing the Austin character?

I'm saying, they don't touch the damage WWE has done to wrestling. If AEW is 'destroying' or 'making fun' of wrestling for you, then I don't know what the hell WWE is to you.


----------



## NXT Only

That fucking V Trigger


----------



## Cult03

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How does this work, dissing his friends followed by him wrestling with his friends? It just makes no sense. It could have been an awesome debut for someone from his past.


----------



## Geeee

Tsvetoslava said:


> With all of that, its like you are talking chinese to me
> 
> I legitimately thought its something about Ibushi/New Japan, guess im too old for that shit


Probably if Kenny does something you don't understand in the future, it's safe to assume it is from a video game LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger

This motherfuxker thinks he's a living anime character!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Stormbringer said:


> Some of you guys are just miserable. Maybe wrestling isn't for you.


I'm not even an Undertale fan, but this is beyond appropriate for anyone complaining about the cosplays in this match:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yes.

Yes to all of this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MrWalsh said:


> Its moments like this that I know Cody and Tony are booking the show because that was almost two straight pop culture millenial centric entrances


As someone who would hate this on a weekly basis, it's the Halloween episode. Give it a holiday pass.

Now let's wait for the turkey fights WWE books for holiday episodes and compare lol.


----------



## Boldgerg

I fucking love Omega so much.

And that theme... :mark


----------



## BarackYoMama

MORE BRAWLING!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kenny is so explosive in there it blows my mind every time I watch him. Dude is a legitimate super athlete.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL there's the thing of some wrestlers wearing the Rick & Morty masks in the crowd :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

LAX AGAIN!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Poor Jack Evans is always taking the pin.  Another good match!


----------



## NXT Only

No matter what this company does y’all bitch like little ass kids. Shit is annoying.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Sir Linko

That woman trying to get a selfie with the young bucks and almost falling is fantastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Inner Circle is the top faction in wrestling. :mark


----------



## shandcraig

Love the direction they have changed with this week


----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rick and Morty was a 1 time promotion. It isn't like they gave weekly guest host that beats John Cena in matches.
> 
> Also, I'm just saying let's not compare AEW's lower card comedy segment to WWE.
> 
> What is worse for wrestling? Orange Cassidy having fun with jobbers, or 2 of your core guys in Austin and Angle in little cowboy hats (while funny) signing songs to kiss Vince's ass on TV, thus killing the Austin character?
> 
> I'm saying, they don't touch the damage WWE has done to wrestling. If AEW is 'destroying' or 'making fun' of wrestling for you, then I don't know what the hell WWE is to you.


I barely watch WWE nowadays. It's basically nothing to me. The problem is this company promised to change the world, so I am back on the wrestling wagon. I want the company to stop wasting the 2 hours they have on dumb bullshit. Don't you? Not enjoying some parts of this doesn't make someone a WWE fan..


----------



## TD Stinger

They have done so much to build The Inner Circle tonight as a heel faction. That's good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is officially my fave episode 

<img src="http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/mystiques/prier0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bow" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/mystiques/prier0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bow" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## HiddenViolence

That was fine I suppose, a bit flippy dippy doo da though.

... I was only half watching tbf.


----------



## Bubbly

I enjoyed that. There wasn't too many flips for too long.


----------



## Mox Girl

...Did JR just insult a fat dude in the crowd and say he needs a salad? LOL.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cult03 said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Morty was a 1 time promotion. It isn't like they gave weekly guest host that beats John Cena in matches.
> 
> Also, I'm just saying let's not compare AEW's lower card comedy segment to WWE.
> 
> What is worse for wrestling? Orange Cassidy having fun with jobbers, or 2 of your core guys in Austin and Angle in little cowboy hats (while funny) signing songs to kiss Vince's ass on TV, thus killing the Austin character?
> 
> I'm saying, they don't touch the damage WWE has done to wrestling. If AEW is 'destroying' or 'making fun' of wrestling for you, then I don't know what the hell WWE is to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I barely watch WWE nowadays. It's basically nothing to me. The problem is this company promised to change the world, so I am back on the wrestling wagon. I want the company to stop wasting the 2 hours they have on dumb bullshit. Don't you? Not enjoying some parts of this doesn't make someone a WWE fan..
Click to expand...

This is a good show. Come on man.
Lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

They've done such an amazing job building their heels. Loving this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> ...Did JR just insult a fat dude in the crowd and say he needs a salad? LOL.


Yep. Gotta love the AEW JR
:maury 
:heston


----------



## JRL

Omega's win-loss record is looking pretty good now. So much for that rough start he had.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> They've done such an amazing job building their heels. Loving this show.


Yep. Great booking of heels. Good shit!!!


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> I barely watch WWE nowadays. It's basically nothing to me. The problem is this company promised to change the world, so I am back on the wrestling wagon. I want the company to stop wasting the 2 hours they have on dumb bullshit. Don't you? Not enjoying some parts of this doesn't make someone a WWE fan..


This is what I said would happen. I called this.


----------



## rberg922

The librarians are a sure fire way to have people jump to NXT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Tsvetoslava said:


> With all of that, its like you are talking chinese to me
> 
> I legitimately thought its something about Ibushi/New Japan, guess im too old for that shit


That was the beauty about Omega's entrance video: It actually *was* recalling rivals, allies and moments from Kenny's time in NJPW, albeit with Undertale's narrative style. :sk



Ham and Egger said:


> I am honestly havjng the most fun fun watching wrestling in a long time. I'm actually smiling for ear to ear and talking to my family about what's happening on the show! :lol


I told my little sister about it because she's a huge Undertale fan and although she missed it, she's willing to watch it on replay despite regularly taking the piss out of my love for rasslin. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

This better be Mox Time because I have no time for this.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Now this is something I can surely do without.


----------



## PhilThePain

Dynamite? Or Dyna_will_?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox needs to come out and kill this dude lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

Idc what anyone says, Peter Avalon is great on the stick.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good heel work!! MOXLEY!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I would love if Mox came out right now and beat this guy up or something then proceeded to cut his promo :lol

EDIT: LMAO HOLY SHIT I PREDICTED IT  I wrote that RIGHT before he showed up in the crowd!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Ughhhh not The Librarians. :lol


----------



## JRL

Uh-oh, RIP Peter Avalon.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*YES*


----------



## BarackYoMama

Thank god for Mox to save the day.


----------



## Stormbringer

MOX WITH THE EXECUTION!​


----------



## One Shed

Live mic time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> I barely watch WWE nowadays. It's basically nothing to me. The problem is this company promised to change the world, so I am back on the wrestling wagon. I want the company to stop wasting the 2 hours they have on dumb bullshit. Don't you? Not enjoying some parts of this doesn't make someone a WWE fan..


Neither does it make someone a sycophant. Hell, I've gotten a warning on an AEW PPV thread for bashing the horrible pre-shows they were putting on.


All I'm saying is there has never been a company full of Taz or Austins or Vaders.

AEW is 'changing the world' by trying to be the variety show with wrestler freedom.

For example, I hate this librarian shit, but it makes me think Mox is more of a bad ass when you have both on your show.


----------



## NXT Only

rberg922 said:


> The librarians are a sure fire way to have people jump to NXT


This was setting up Mox, you could see it a mile away


----------



## DGenerationMC

*FUCK YES, I SAY*


----------



## Mox Girl

MOX :mark:


----------



## headstar

RapShepard said:


> The standard for white booty is nuts lol





Stormbringer said:


> It seems so low. Just need thighs and it's an automatic 8. :lol



Perhaps this is more to your liking:


----------



## Soul_Body

My lady love Leva.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder though if Kenny's entrance was actually teasing Ibushi in AEW hmmmmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Why does MOX hate books? :ambrose4


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Mox Girl said:


> I would love if Mox came out right now and beat this guy up or something then proceeded to cut his promo :lol
> 
> EDIT: LMAO HOLY SHIT I PREDICTED IT  I wrote that RIGHT before he showed up in the crowd!!!


Ask and ye shall receive. :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> Idc what anyone says, Peter Avalon is great on the stick.


Yep. Hes good.

Moxley is great
:bow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Leva Bates <3


----------



## Whysoserious?

Mox :mark:


----------



## shandcraig

Cant wait for a cage match in this company


----------



## BarackYoMama

Mox got a right to be pissed here for sure!


----------



## Mox Girl

This promo is FIRE. :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

They're doing another unsanctioned match? They've been great, but they're starting to over do it.


----------



## Geeee

Peter Avalon is like a discount Damien Sandow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## jaii069

He's going in!


----------



## shandcraig

What i love about this promo is it just feels real free for all. Not some scripted nonsense. Promo should be a ramble  ect


----------



## virus21

Mox is gold


----------



## RapShepard

And yes fuck the W/L records. Great promo


----------



## JRL

NXT Only said:


> Idc what anyone says, Peter Avalon is great on the stick.


He comes out and insults the crowd and that always works. Peter's got a good character going.


----------



## Whysoserious?

This promo is amazing


----------



## NXT Only

That was cool.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Promo


----------



## EMGESP

This has more intensity I've ever seen from Moxley in a promo.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Best segment in AEW history.


----------



## TD Stinger

That promo!

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

Ain't no one better.


----------



## shandcraig

Did he say Turner Executives? LOL


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn Mox. God he's amazing. THAT is what I wanted to see from him, a free unscripted promo :mark: That's the Mox I fell in love with all those years ago!! :woo


----------



## rberg922

WWE really dropped the ball with Moxley


----------



## Best Bout Machine

What a fucking promo :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Too bad he can't say 'Billionaire Ted' anymore lol


----------



## NascarStan

This promo proved WWE had the next Stone Cold on their roster and WWE fucked it up


----------



## PavelGaborik

Insane promo. The guy was angry, aggressive and talking about as fast and one could possibly talk yet didn't stutter or jumble his words once. 

Next level delivery right there folks.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Who’s gonna end the SHoW?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, pack it in, everybody. 

Nothing else this week from anywhere in wrestling is gonna top that.

That intensity is why I became a fan of this guy in the first place. Gotta love it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mox you're selling the shit out for this match. You had better deliver, Moxley!


----------



## virus21

rberg922 said:


> WWE really dropped the ball with Moxley


They tend to do that


----------



## Soul_Body

See what you lost WWE?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Holy fucking balls what a promo! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dat promo was fire! Way to build the match for the ppv. :mark


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pretty nice promo, maybe could've been a bit better but still better than most crap you get from people nowadays.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking amazing show. Been my favorite!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189718850696306695


----------



## safc-scotty

Now THAT was a fucking promo :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Who’s gonna end the SHoW?


Lucha bros winning dem belts


----------



## RapShepard

Main event will be a Sprint or draw


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm on Fite... are they seriously not showing Lucha Bros entrance on TNT?!


----------



## EMGESP

AverageJoe9 said:


> This promo proved WWE had the next Stone Cold on their roster and WWE fucked it up


Its because WWE doesn't want another "Star". 

When you release the shackles you get that epic promo.


----------



## Chan Hung

Blaze said:


> Pretty nice promo, maybe could've been a bit better but still better than most crap you get from people nowadays.


This. Its moons beyond the cringe on WWE tv


----------



## Illogical

I'm just confused why it's a lights out match besides Ambrose not being good in the ring. Kenny and Ambrose have each shown each other mercy by saving them from people attacking them. The attack by Mox at the end of whatever ppv was cool but the feud died after that because there's no thirst for blood afterward. Bringing out barbwire and not using it isn't a thirst for blood, either.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> AverageJoe9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This promo proved WWE had the next Stone Cold on their roster and WWE fucked it up
> 
> 
> 
> Its because WWE doesn't want another "Star".
> 
> When you release the shackles you get that epic promo.
Click to expand...

That was a legit good Moxley Austin ish promo


----------



## Mox Girl

I've seen people complain about Mox's rambly way of cutting promos in the past, but I think it's part of his charm. His best promos have always been that way, him just yelling and saying a whole bunch of stuff in an intense, angry way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED Mox giving no fucks. :clap


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox you're selling the shit out for this match. You had better deliver, Moxley!


Nothing on the Full Gear card will top Omega/Moxley. :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

This a random comment but who thinks moose would be a good fit in aew


----------



## Bubbly

really want mox to do some damage to omega lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lucha bros winning dem belts


Oh shit that’s right, the tag team championship final. Lucha Bros hopefully win


----------



## NXT Only

Jobber entrances


----------



## Chan Hung

Lucha Brothers better win!!
:mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So since this Mox/Omega match 'doesn't count',

they need to have a bloody brawl where they both have to be carted out in ambulances. 

Then they come back after each other, destroy each other more, then carted off again. 

No contest.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bubbly said:


> really want mox to do some damage to omega lol.


He made it seem like he was gonna rip.off Kenny's head lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Luchas better win. :cudi


----------



## McNugget

Something must have run long and they cut the entrances for the main event. Stoked either way!


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> So since this Mox/Omega match 'doesn't count',
> 
> they need to have a bloody brawl where they both have to be carted out in ambulances.
> 
> Then they come back after each other, destroy each other more, then carted off again.
> 
> No contest.


Yeah, save the big blowoff for the World Title main event at All or Nothing 2020 in Chicago.


----------



## RapShepard

Illogical said:


> I'm just confused why it's a lights out match besides Ambrose not being good in the ring. Kenny and Ambrose have each shown each other mercy by saving them from people attacking them. The attack by Mox at the end of whatever ppv was cool but the feud died after that because there's no thirst for blood afterward. Bringing out barbwire and not using it isn't a thirst for blood, either.


Think they're running with it as the first 2 Unsanctioned matches were well received. Plus there's a little story reason since they both beat Janela in one. Guess it's a king of the unsanctioned type ordeal.


----------



## shandcraig

Really nice tag belts, they kind of have a old feel to it with a little bit of ECW Edge and some class

Cant wait for the TV belt


----------



## rberg922

I'd be okay with either of these teams winning, but really hoping for SCU


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think SCU takes this.


----------



## EMGESP

Aubrey Edwards holding both of those belts, damn she must be working out.


----------



## Cult03

Chan Hung said:


> This is a good show. Come on man.
> Lol


Nobody is saying it isn't. Having two small criticisms isn't hating on the show in its entirety. The fact that some people act like having a complaint about the show is a problem is a fucking joke. The show isn't perfect. I've enjoyed a lot of what AEW do but holy fuck the fans suck.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> This is what I said would happen. I called this.


Called what? Somebody having small criticisms? Good work.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scorpio is such a perfectionist. You can tell he gets highly bothered if he doesn't have a crisp performance every night. He's already displayed it before. He wants to be considered at that elite level.


----------



## Boldgerg

They're making a real point in having Aubrey officiate every mens title match...


----------



## BarackYoMama

Yeah, I'd be fine either way. I just would just take Lucha Bros over SCU. But got no problem with them winning it.


----------



## Chan Hung

I prefer Lucha altho lately been getting into Scorpio Sky


----------



## shandcraig

Lucha bros are the most over tag team, silly if they lose but stories are all planned so ill live lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

Well, they just killed Kaz!


----------



## Sir Linko

I'm fine with SCU because I'm in love with Scorpio. But the Lucha Bros bring such instant credibility and SCU can just build up for the chase. Lucha Bros need to take this


----------



## Stormbringer

Boldgerg said:


> They're making a real point in having Aubrey officiate every mens title match...


Why do people feel the need to bring this up? AEW RARELY does, but for a portion of you guys, it seems like it angers you.


----------



## rberg922

Boldgerg said:


> They're making a real point in having Aubrey officiate every mens title match...


Some would say she once was undesirable but is now undeniable


----------



## Whysoserious?

rberg922 said:


> Some would say she once was undesirable but is now undeniable


Where’s Hebner been ?


----------



## NXT Only

Aubrey Edwards is their best ref, she should be doing this match.


----------



## shandcraig

Kaz does not mesh well with them


----------



## TheLooseCanon

When they get more teams in the company, Scorpio and Pentagon needs to move up into upper card singles guys.

That will make the roster stacked with guys that can win the world title. Jericho, Cody, Omega, Mox, MJF, Scorpio, Pentagon, Hager, Hangman, Pac.


----------



## JRL

That could have been a lot worse for Kazarian.


----------



## Sir Linko

Kaz died. He's dead. Jesus christ man


----------



## RapShepard

Kaz got lucky there


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll be happy with either team winning tbh (Y)


----------



## NXT Only

Pentagon destroyers are so good


----------



## TD Stinger

Thank God no one got hurt on that move Kazarian went for on the apron. Fun match right now.


----------



## Boldgerg

Stormbringer said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're making a real point in having Aubrey officiate every mens title match...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people feel the need to bring this up? AEW RARELY does, but for a portion of you guys, it seems like it angers you.
Click to expand...

What part of what I said was "angry"? It's called an observation.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kaz spiked himself!!!! Omfg!!!!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Damn this crowd is hot!


----------



## Beatles123

EC--er--AE DUB! :mark


----------



## shandcraig

Hahahahahaha kaz selling the wire in his mouth


----------



## RapShepard

They love roll ups like WWE lol. That was an underwhelming win.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ah, yes sir.


----------



## NXT Only

Hated that finish.


----------



## Headliner

Ok that's a super BS finish. :no::no:


----------



## JRL

Hopefully we get a rematch at some point because that was a good match.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Wow, well damn they went with SCU. I'm fine with it, would've took the Lucha Bros over them, but still pretty nice.


----------



## Boldgerg

Crap finish.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I mean is that table spot not a DQ?


----------



## shandcraig

Shocked these guys won, they aint that over


----------



## Mox Girl

That finish came out of nowhere haha. Great match though!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

" After all that ... a small package. How about that? "


----------



## rberg922

West Virginia really likes Lucha Bros damn


----------



## TD Stinger

Kaz goes through table:

Tony: He's done for the rest of the match

Kaz: Lol, nah, I'm back in a minute.

Fun match, kind of an anti climactic finish though.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Holy shit, SCU actually won. And with a Small Package at that. Awesome. :lenny


----------



## Ham and Egger

SCU!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOTL

Small package. The most powerful move in wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

AEW has to not be afraid to have a match end emphatically when it's someone they have plans for


----------



## The3

The Crowd can't believe it , they look hurt


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm ok with that.

I'm thinking they want SCU vs ICE

I would rather see Lucha bros vs ICE, but I'm thinking they want the ICE dudes to get the belts soon.


----------



## NXT Only

Okay show, kinda all over the place. Didn’t really accomplish anything. Let’s hope the go home show delivers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wrong winners and a poor way to end the show. It's a shame TNT won't give them an overrun.


----------



## Buhalovski

Aight, i was shitting a lot on AEW but thats their best show so far not gonna lie.


----------



## RiverFenix

The finish sets up a return match for Full Gear. I mean it's a pinfall, but not a decisive win like a submission or finisher finish.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Feels like I'm saying this every week but......................best episode thus far?


----------



## EMGESP

Boldgerg said:


> They're making a real point in having Aubrey officiate every mens title match...


The point is she's their main top ref.


----------



## Oracle

Great show fucking disaster of an ending.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Phenomenal episode.


----------



## Cult03

lol that was not a good choice.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Good match- better paced and better selling than Lucha Bros match last week. Crap finish tho.


----------



## Boldgerg

DGenerationMC said:


> Feels like I'm saying this every week but......................best episode thus far?


I think last week and the first episode were better, but still decent.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

LUCHA BROS WILL GET THEM TITLES SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## Whysoserious?

So wack, Lucha Bro’s deserved that win


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was the best episode to date. I had fun from beginning to end. :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama

Enjoyed the show and enjoyed being here with you all tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best episode of the Wednesdays Night Wars by far.


----------



## Whysoserious?

EMGESP said:


> The point is she's their main top ref.


Where’s Earl Hebner been ?


----------



## midgetlover69

The3 said:


> The Crowd can't believe it , they look hurt


2 bad main event finishes in a row


----------



## Best Bout Machine

NXT Only said:


> Okay show, kinda all over the place. *Didn’t really accomplish anything.* Let’s hope the go home show delivers.


What? We have tag team champions for the first time ever, a new wrestler in the women's division, a fantastic promo from Jon Moxley which only makes you more excited for his match vs Kenny Omega at Full Gear and Jake Hager breaking Dustin's arm. We must have been watching different shows.


----------



## Stormbringer

Kaz had an out of body experience on that one. Looked scary as fuck!



Boldgerg said:


> What part of what I said was "angry"? It's called an observation.


Every. Single. Match. She. Refs. People. Have. To. Point. It. Out. :justsayin Never fails.

No one brings up the arms on the bald ref. No one talks about the chubby one. But Aubrey Edwards, EVERY SINGLE TIME. Without fail.


----------



## Chan Hung

Awesome show. Ending was meh but ill.forgive them the show was hot, crowd hot...9/10


----------



## V-Trigger

Great show. 9/10


----------



## Sir Linko

Man, I love Scorpio Sky so I love that he has a belt, but they could have really called an audible and had Lucha Bros win and build on the angle that Daniels was injured by them. Play it up, have them cheat to win this match, make them be a thorn in the side of SCU and have a big payoff later. I just don't know where Lucha Bros or SCU go after this. Their story feels kind of done 

But on the other hand, great match, I'm okay with the finish because it keeps the Lucha Bros strong although it was very lackluster. The match felt very rushed due to TV time and I hope AEW finds their stride with amount of time with matches / segments.

Overall their best show, I'm really fucking pumped for the future, there's so much to unpack with this thing. Everyone was fantastic, just, fabulous.


----------



## V-Trigger

midgetlover69 said:


> 2 bad main event finishes in a row


Keep reaching.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> That was the best episode to date. I had fun from beginning to end. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


Me too. Was super fun. Entertaining!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great match to cap off a great show. :clap See you fellas next Wednesday. :sk


----------



## AEWMoxley

Best episode yet by a wide margin. Keep this up, and they'll make their way back up to 1.5 million viewers in time.


----------



## looper007

Great Episode, a bit of everything for everyone. You got promo's, you got building to feuds, you got comedy and you got some great matches.

The women's match was legit one of the best I've seen this year from any women's division. Shida is a star, and Shanna is a fantastic pick up for the women's division. One night those two put Women's division back on track.

Opening match was a great, Page and Guevara are stars. The Elite match was great too. And the main event was great fun too, and I liked the finish was a roll up instead of something big. Means we get a rematch at Full Gear.

LAX came out of tonight look like badasses. Rock N Roll Express getting a massive pop warms the old wrestling heart in me. No one takes a beat down like those two. Jericho/Cody stuff was great and Inner Circle are great heel faction. Also Mox promo was so damn great.

I would say it's definitely their best episode to date and that's saying something. And the crowd were great too.


----------



## EMGESP

Whysoserious? said:


> Where’s Earl Hebner been ?


Given his age, he's most likely part time.


----------



## Boldgerg

Stormbringer said:


> Kaz had an out of body experience on that one. Looked scary as fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of what I said was "angry"? It's called an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Every. Single. Match. She. Refs. People. Have. To. Point. It. Out. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/6qmw2vA.png" border="0" alt="" title="Henry" class="inlineimg" /> Never fails.
> 
> No one brings up the arms on the bald ref. No one talks about the chubby one. But Aubrey Edwards, EVERY SINGLE TIME. Without fail.
Click to expand...

That hasn't answered my question. At all. Bringing something up doesn't make it "angry".


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Awesome show. Ending was meh but ill.forgive them the show was hot, crowd hot...9/10


Technically they won with a pure wrestling move.


----------



## NXT Only

ZSJ said:


> What? We have tag team champions for the first time ever, a new wrestler in the women's division, a fantastic promo from Jon Moxley which only makes you more excited for his match vs Kenny Omega at Full Gear and Jake Hager breaking Dustin's arm. We must have been watching different shows.


Tag champs but the win was anticlimactic. Would have liked a more decisive victory. 

I didn’t need a Moxley promo to be excited about his match with Kenny as their story had been amazing already. 

Hager breaking Dustins arm was the only thing that furthered a storyline as it’s pissed Cody off to the point where it he may be too in over his head vs Jericho. 

Good episode however, I enjoyed it.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Awesome show. Ending was meh but ill.forgive them the show was hot, crowd hot...9/10


Ending was perfect, gives Lucha Bros something to bitch about that SCU didn't win in convincing fashion. You have to build for future matches and they did tonight.


----------



## Geeee

TBH I kinda like that a basic wrestling move won the match. If you think about it, it's the one thing the two teams hadn't really thrown at each other.


----------



## looper007

Let's big up that women's match, damn Shida vs Shanna really put on a show. They both looked legit and hard striking, let's see Cornette not buy those two. Shida got herself over and Shanna did a great job to get herself over too. Excellent match.


----------



## V-Trigger

People forget that TV is to build stories. The ending was perfect to build something with the LB.


----------



## rbl85

NXT Only said:


> Tag champs but *the win was anticlimactic.* Would have liked a more decisive victory.
> 
> I didn’t need a Moxley promo to be excited about his match with Kenny as their story had been amazing already.
> 
> Hager breaking Dustins arm was the only thing that furthered a storyline as it’s pissed Cody off to the point where it he may be too in over his head vs Jericho.
> 
> Good episode however, I enjoyed it.


I think that was the goal.

Know people know that anybody can win with a roll up, it will be of course really rare but it's a possibility.


----------



## Mox Girl

I got what I wanted. I finally got an in ring Mox promo and he delivered. I'm happy


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> TBH I kinda like that a basic wrestling move won the match. If you think about it, it's the one thing the two teams hadn't really thrown at each other.


Yes the people who complain about the flip flop should be happy with this ending.

A wrestling match who ends with one of the oldest move.


----------



## TD Stinger

This honestly was my favorite episode of Dynamite so far. They've had a better collection of matches on other shows, but between all the good work they did with the Inner Circle and that Mox promo, you can't beat that.

*Hangman vs. Guevara was a solid opener. Guevara is getting more and more over as an obnoxious heel, he's a diamond in the rough. And JR is right, we need to get a Cowboy Shit shirt out there ASAP.

*Finally Shida is on Dynamite. They needed her, this division needed her. I love how aggressive she was, yet doing it all with a smile. Shanna was pretty good herself, and for getting so much offense in on Shida I would have to assume she's either signed or will be signed.

*Santana and Ortiz attacking The Rock n' Roll Express was the 1st of many great segments tonight. Great head building segment, punctuated with LAX Powerbombing them off a stage. It was their "Mae Young" moment, lol.

*The 1st 6 Man Tag was mostly dumb fun, which is fine in wrestling.

*The contract signing itself was decent stuff in it 's own right, but the highlight was the parking lot brawl. Gets Sammy over as a little shit, Hager over as an enforcer, and Jericho as the smug mastermind. Great stuff.

*The other 6 Man Tag was fun as well. Wasn't a squash per say but it was mainly an enhancement match for The Elite by the end of it.

*Mox's promo was fucking awesome! :mark mark :mark

My words can't do it justice, just go watch it.

*The main event was, yet again, another fun match. Good action. I did laugh at Tony saying "Kaz is done" after Kaz went through the table and Kaz was back in like in a minute, lol. And for all the action, the finish kind of felt underwhelming.

A Roll Up in the right spot can be great, this didn't feel like it was properly set up to.

All in all, a great episode. More of this please.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

NXT Only said:


> Tag champs but the win was anticlimactic. Would have liked a more decisive victory.


I liked it because I was 100% sure that the Lucha Bros were winning. It was a nice surprise, but yes the finish left a lot more to be desired. Schiavone saying "that's it, it's two on one the rest of the way" only for Kazarian to get up a minute later was funny, though.


----------



## looper007

The Mox promo was one of the best this year, he just comes off like a massive star with the way he carries himself and as a badass. How did WWE not tap into that is beyond me. He could have been the biggest star from the Shield if they just let him loose.

WWE's loss in AEW's gain I suppose.


----------



## Jedah

Awesome show. I think that was the best one yet. This one had the perfect blend of matches and promos. They should stick to the format they used today and they'll be unstoppable.

The only things I didn't like were the Best Friends Rick and Morty stuff which was stupid. And also where the hell is Riho? Is she even having a match at Full Gear? Now there's only one week left and she still has no challenger.

Some other stuff...

- Guevara has just had a meteoric rise. Listen to those boos. Even Page looked better than I've ever seen him having Sammy to play off of.

- Good to see Shida and that match turned out surprisingly good after a slow start, but I think she should be a heel. Have her turn on Riho and she'll get nuclear heat.

- Inner Circle all over the place tonight. Santana and Ortiz destroying Rock n' Roll Express and then the ambush in the Rick and Morty masks. Gold.

- Even Brandi made herself interesting with that black magic voodoo shit segment. Is she targeting Riho? Anyway, just don't put the title on her, but this character has potential.

- Mox's promo was the best I've heard all year.

- I had a feeling SCU would win. I anticipate they'll have a short reign though. Santana and Ortiz are getting those titles, as they should.

I say recruit Shida into the Inner Circle whenever it's time for Riho to drop the title. With Jericho as her mouthpiece all will be well. Then the Inner Circle will have all the gold and it'll be an even bigger deal when they lose.


----------



## AEW_19

looper007 said:


> Let's big up that women's match, damn Shida vs Shanna really put on a show. They both looked legit and hard striking, let's see Cornette not buy those two. Shida got herself over and Shanna did a great job to get herself over too. Excellent match.


The best womens match yet although that isn't saying much. Shida and Shanna both looked good.


----------



## rbl85

ZSJ said:


> I liked it because I was 100% sure that the Lucha Bros were winning. It was a nice surprise, but yes the finish left a lot more to be desired. Schiavone saying "that's it, it's two on one the rest of the way" only for Kazarian to get up a minute later was funny, though.


I think they rushed the finish to finish on time.


----------



## Geeee

Shanna kinda reminded me of what it would be like if Carmella wasn't terrible


----------



## AEW_19

Enjoyed that episode again. I can see why people didn't like the ending but I don't mind a change in pace from multiple sequences. A lot of stuff in there to unpack like the Brandi video package. Good stuff.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*I definitely see the NWO vs WCW formula being played here - but they are doing it well.

Jericho = Hogan
LAX = Outsiders
Hager = Giant
Sammy = Syxx

Jericho smoking that cigar while Hager wrecked Dustin reminded me of Hogan/Rodman spot on.

The novelty of AEW is starting to wear off but the show is still fuckin' great.


Sidebar - That main event finish was odd, as evident by the lack of crowd reaction. They were confused.*


----------



## Stormbringer

V-Trigger said:


> People forget that TV is to build stories. The ending was perfect to build something with the LB.


So many people forget this because they haven't seen it in American wrestling in years.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Awesome show. I think that was the best one yet. This one had the perfect blend of matches and promos. They should stick to the format they used today and they'll be unstoppable.
> 
> The only things I didn't like were the Best Friends Rick and Morty stuff which was stupid. And also where the hell is Riho? Is she even having a match at Full Gear? Now there's only one week left and she still has no challenger.
> 
> Some other stuff...
> 
> - Guevara has just had a meteoric rise. Listen to those boos. Even Page looked better than I've ever seen him having Sammy to play off of.
> 
> - Good to see Shida and that match turned out surprisingly good after a slow start, but I think she should be a heel. Have her turn on Riho and she'll get nuclear heat.
> 
> - Inner Circle all over the place tonight. Santana and Ortiz destroying Rock n' Roll Express and then the ambush in the Rick and Morty masks. Gold.
> 
> - Mox's promo was the best I've heard all year.
> 
> - I had a feeling SCU would win. I anticipate they'll have a short reign though. Santana and Ortiz are getting those titles, as they should.
> 
> I say recruit Shida into the Inner Circle whenever it's time for Riho to drop the title. With Jericho as her mouthpiece all will be well. Then the Inner Circle will have all the gold and it'll be an even bigger deal when they lose.


No need to have a mouthpiece for Shida. They put subs during the backstage promo between Mox and Tony


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome show. Ending was meh but ill.forgive them the show was hot, crowd hot...9/10
> 
> 
> 
> Technically they won with a pure wrestling move.
Click to expand...

True and a shocker. :clap


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

NXT Only said:


> I didn’t need a Moxley promo to be excited about his match with Kenny as their story had been amazing already.


I agree, but that was a damn good promo, and I generally have no use for promos. It added to the interest in his match with Omega, and gave him even more of an edge. I put him up in Austin territory now as far as intensity and zero-shits-given.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great show. SCU had no business winning that Main Event though. The Lucha Bros carried that match every step of the way, and are the best team in the world. 

Super lame ending to a great show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Guys this was the PERFECT well-rounded show. Promos Quick matches, title match, destroying legends, backstage stuff. Wow. Just wow. So much good in 2 hours.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*SKI A VOAN finally made a comeback. That was fucking great.*


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I really liked the show. Except the ending.

I knew SCU was going to win when Lucha Bros attacked them for no reason in DC. Them taking out Daniels only solidified that fact for me with Sky filling in. For two month program to end in a roll up. That doesn't work for me. I guess they can keep the belts warm for my dudes Santana & Ortiz. I'm not calling the Proud n Powerful btw, I can't believe they went with that.


----------



## rbl85

It's sad that their best show is going to receive the lowest rating.


----------



## Jedah

PavelGaborik said:


> Great show. SCU had no business winning that Main Event though. The Lucha Bros carried that match every step of the way, and are the best team in the world.
> 
> Super lame ending to a great show.


Almost certain they're just gonna be transitional champions for Santana and Ortiz.

They might even drop them before the end of the year.


----------



## rbl85

Darkest Lariat said:


> I really liked the show. Except the ending.
> 
> I knew SCU was going to win when Lucha Bros attacked them for no reason in DC. Them taking out Daniels only solidified that fact for me with Sky filling in. For two month program to end in a roll up. That doesn't work for me. I guess they can keep the belts warm for my dudes Santana & Ortiz. I'm not calling the Proud n Powerful btw, I can't believe they went with that.


2 months ?


----------



## looper007

AEW_19 said:


> The best womens match yet although that isn't saying much. Shida and Shanna both looked good.


I'm not just talking AEW plus WWE/Impact, I have that top 10 of the best women's matches I've seen this year. Shida and Shanna gave a hard hitting performance, shows they are on the right path now with the likes of Shanna and Jamie plus Shida is now full time. It's slowly getting itself in order.


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> It's sad that their best show is going to receive the lowest rating.


What makes you think this LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Kaz had an out of body experience on that one. Looked scary as fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every. Single. Match. She. Refs. People. Have. To. Point. It. Out. :justsayin Never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> No one brings up the arms on the bald ref. No one talks about the chubby one. But Aubrey Edwards, EVERY SINGLE TIME. Without fail.


The bald one needs a better fitting shirt


----------



## AEWMoxley

What an episode of wrestling tonight.

:banderas


----------



## Darkest Lariat

rbl85 said:


> 2 months ?


Dark Order won their bye on August 31st at ALL OUT.

2 MONTHS.


----------



## rbl85

I think we might see Riho vs Sakura vs Shida at Full Gear with Shida winning the belt


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> Almost certain they're just gonna be transitional champions for Santana and Ortiz.
> 
> They might even drop them before the end of the year.


Eh I'm just not a fan of them being Champs in general. They're a whole lot of "meh" in every way. Lucha brothers being the first ever champions would've added a lot more prestige and legitimacy to the Titles imo.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I think that was the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Know people know that anybody can win with a roll up, it will be of course really rare but it's a possibility.


Cody beat Sammy and Private Party beat The Bucks with a roll up so this type of overly protective finish isn't new


----------



## rbl85

Darkest Lariat said:


> Dark Order won their bye on August 31st at ALL OUT.
> 
> 2 MONTHS.



I thought you were talking about the stuff between SCU and Lucha Bros XD


----------



## looper007

Good news with more women signings on their way it seems to AEW, two debuted on Dark (go to the dark thread if you want to be spoiled) and I think some will be very happy with who it is.


----------



## Mox Girl

That car segment with Cody was the worst part of the show, it dragged IMO lol.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> What makes you think this LOL


7 game of the world series maybe ?


----------



## Jedah

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh I'm just not a fan of them being Champs in general. They're a whole lot of "meh" in every way. Lucha brothers being the first ever champions would've added a lot more prestige and legitimacy to the Titles imo.


Yeah but if the idea is to get them to Santana and Ortiz, it's easier for SCU to keep them warm, which is likely why they won.


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> Cody beat Sammy and Private Party beat The Bucks with a roll up so this type of overly protective finish isn't new


To be fair, that Cody/Sammy finish was pretty cool.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Amazing how quickly they bounced back for me. I had been losing interest pretty fast, and this week's episode was just extremely, extremely solid. The amount of promos and interactions sprinkled throughout the episode felt so consistent and well balanced. The feuds progressed, the characters progressed, everyone was showcased. People felt like characters for the first time. I dug it.


----------



## looper007

Mox Girl said:


> That car segment with Cody was the worst part of the show, it dragged IMO lol.


You mean the chat with Tony, yeah it went on two or three minutes too long.


----------



## Geeee

Mox Girl said:


> That car segment with Cody was the worst part of the show, it dragged IMO lol.


I liked the line about making them wait. So, I think this segment would've played out better if Jericho was waiting to sign the contract through this whole Tony/Cody interview


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> Yeah but if the idea is to get them to Santana and Ortiz, it's easier for SCU to keep them warm, which is likely why they won.


Would've preferred a lengthy, decent run from the Lucha Bros leading to them passing the torch to Santana and Ortiz in the future when Pentagon goes on a singles run. 

If Pentagon isn't winning the tag titles, he needs to go on a singles run, now. Unfortunately the only thing this did for me is turn me off from the tag team title scene.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> To be fair, that Cody/Sammy finish was pretty cool.


Disagree but hey we all like different things lol


----------



## Jedah

PavelGaborik said:


> Would've preferred a lengthy, decent run from the Lucha Bros leading to them passing the torch to Santana and Ortiz in the future when Pentagon goes on a singles run.
> 
> If Pentagon isn't winning the tag titles, he needs to go on a singles run, now. Unfortunately the only thing this did for me is turn me off from the tag team title scene.


It wouldn't have been lengthy because you want to get the titles to Santana and Ortiz when the Inner Circle is hot, plus they're heels anyway. This is almost certainly why SCU won. They're just being set up as the fall guys.


----------



## V-Trigger

I agree about the car segment. The only low point for me though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Loved that show, my girl finally made it to TV, and I thought that was a great match. Moxley promo was absolute fire, Jericho Vs. Moxley is going to be $$$. 

I do think doing ANOTHER unsanctioned match this quickly is kind of lame, but it adds to the angle of Moxley feeling disrespected by AEW management, so it does work in that sense.

Thought the stuff with Santana and Ortiz was awesome.

All the Jericho and Cody stuff was great, the whole layout of the contract signing I thought was well done.

SCU/LB finish was kind of flat, but you need a title match for the PPV, and I imagine this is what they are going for.

Overall thumbs up show, I never come on the forum while the show is going on because I'm actually enjoying watching the show, can't say the same for any of the other weeklies when I do watch them live.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Loved that show, my girl finally made it to TV, and I thought that was a great match.


She came off much better then I was expecting, she legit looked like a badass. It helped she was in the ring with someone who could go toe to toe with her. But she made a great first time impression on Dynamite, but she screams badass heel to me and she was doing a few heelish things in the match too.

I said it that I thought it was one of the best women matches I've seen this year that's including WWE and Impact. Crowd were loving it as well.


----------



## Chrome

Damn good show, had a nice balance of wrestling and non-wrestling segments. Only complaints are I felt like the women's match went too long, and the main event finish was underwhelming. Granted, I liked SCU winning, but that finish felt rushed. Hopefully Dynamite gets an overrun at some point in the near future. They really couldn't have waited 5-10 minutes to show the fucking Longest Yard?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> It wouldn't have been lengthy because you want to get the titles to Santana and Ortiz when the Inner Circle is hot, plus they're heels anyway. This is almost certainly why SCU won. They're just being set up as the fall guys.


There's no reason to believe the Inner Circle won't be hot several months from now as well. Remember, their PPV's are quite spaced out, so we could be going another 3-4 months while we wait for another PPV. I have a lot more faith in AEW continuing their momentum, this isn't the WWE. LAX is busy feuding with the Bucks for the time being. It would've been a better move to put the belts on the Lucha Bros, let them have a few title defenses and then drop them to LAX a little down the road. The belts lost value tonight with SCU winning, that's really all there is to it. Having your first Champions be transitional is pretty dumb from my POV, but with SCU winning I now actually hope that's the case.

If the plan is for SCU to hang on to the Titles that long(until the next PPV)I'll blow my brains out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

looper007 said:


> She came off much better then I was expecting, she legit looked like a badass. It helped she was in the ring with someone who could go toe to toe with her. But she made a great first time impression on Dynamite, but she screams badass heel to me and she was doing a few heelish things in the match too.
> 
> I said it that I thought it was one of the best women matches I've seen this year that's including WWE and Impact. Crowd were loving it as well.


Yeah, I thought she looked great, and my brother seeing it for the first time thought she was bad ass. The knee off the chair shot looked awesome.


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> Damn good show, had a nice balance of wrestling and non-wrestling segments. Only complaints are I felt like *the women's match went too long*, and the main event finish was underwhelming. Granted, I liked SCU winning, but that finish felt rushed. Hopefully Dynamite gets an overrun at some point in the near future. They really couldn't have waited 5-10 minutes to show the fucking Longest Yard?


No way man, I thought the women's division needed a great match to get people interested in it and that was a perfect match, the crowd were eating it up.


----------



## AEW_19

The contract signing layout looked top notch as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Guess I was in the minority of digging the car segment, anything that's shot differently I'm always going to like.


----------



## imthegame19

Doing unsaction match feels like cop out. My guess was Moxley was suppose to win at All Out. Then Omega was gonna win at Full Gear in some type of gimmick match. Which would have given each guy a win in the style the other guy is known for and made them look stronger. But now since the match will be a one off. I think they want to make it unsaction match(while still being gimmick match). So Moxley can get the win but it won't hurt Omega record anymore. Which is dumb to me but at least they are using this to build up Moxley bad ass character more.

After seeing Moxley react the way he did to Tony Khan. Then after the promo he cut tonight. He looks like a star. Sadly it couldn't have been a worse night for Omega to be doing stupid Halloween custom stuff in a 6 man tag with Young Bucks. It made Omega look like a clown in comparsion and not on Moxley level. Why is one guy raising hell about this. While other guy is dressing up as video game character. If you are just tuning in tonight for first time. You would think wow Moxley gonna kick the shit out of that silly Omega guy in 5 minutes.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Guess I was in the minority of digging the car segment, anything that's shot differently I'm always going to like.


I think it was fine idea, just way too overlong then it needed to be. Less is more in some cases really.


----------



## AEW_19

Forgot to add that I really enjoyed the opening match. Good storytelling, face getting cheered, heel getting booed. Both guys getting good reactions in general.


----------



## rbl85

For the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW DarkFor the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW Dark


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> For the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW DarkFor the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW Dark


I put it in the Dark thread, didn't want to spoil it for people. Great signings both, I heard Swole is signed full time but Mercedes on pre show deal.

Women's division is shaping up nicely, they don't have the big names but they are stocking up on very good workers to at least carry it until they get that big name star in.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

rbl85 said:


> For the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW DarkFor the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW Dark


Mercedes is back?

YES!!!

:rusevyes


----------



## DGenerationMC

rbl85 said:


> For the women division, Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez were on AEW Dark


----------



## Matthew Castillo

AEW_19 said:


> Forgot to add that I really enjoyed the opening match. Good storytelling, face getting cheered, heel getting booed. Both guys getting good reactions in general.


It's also the best reaction Page has gotten in AEW.


----------



## grecefar

Will watch the highlights tomorrow, but damn, lucha bros lost?, now I’m depressed unless this will make pentagon fly solo for now on but I doubt it...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Matthew Castillo said:


> It's also the best reaction Page has gotten in AEW.


Basically a homecoming for him since he's from Virginia.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope to get some opinions on these. So I noticed now They have acknowledge Tony in a form of being the owner during the show. The way they did it i thought was brilliant because it makes it feel more real. Hes not a character hes not a on screen thing, Hes simply the boss. I loved how it was private behind scenes conversation with him Tony and mox and the fact that Tony just sounded like a normal boss. This is how it would be,

Thoughts on that ? 


My other thing is im starting to think hiring Eric bishoff strickly as a on screen character would be gold ? He would be a great heel for some good heat right now.We know wwe would never use the guy right but in AEW he could bring some fun heat.

That being said maybe hes to old for that


----------



## Shadowcran

grecefar said:


> Will watch the highlights tomorrow, but damn, lucha bros lost?, now I’m depressed unless this will make pentagon fly solo for now on but I doubt it...


Why? Phoenix is the more talented of the team.


----------



## Intimidator3

One of the best shows. Probably the most varied one yet.

The main event finish was a little bit of a letdown, odd decision. But it was a surprise so I’ll give it that. I’d almost say I was shocked. I’m cool with SCU winning but hope we get a rematch.

Mox is a madman. Let him do that every couple of weeks or so and just run through everybody.

Contract signing was great. Jericho is so good. Nice jacket too. Parking lot scene was perfect.

Santana and Ortiz were on it tonight but they can go to hell for jumping the Express.

Hangman seems to be settling in or something. I keep liking him a little more every show. Sammy’s getting that heat.

I’m slowly becoming an Orange Cassidy fan.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

If they hire Eric Bischoff as on screen heel authority figure, I'm done watching :lol Period


----------



## TripleG

Hard for me to talk about AEW right now after the Nats just won the World Series, but I will say that Dynamite was a kick ass show this week. 

Moxley's promos and the Inner Circles various attacks throughout the show were great.

Also, it was nice to see different female talents on the show this week to vary it up a bit.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

First hour was okay. Second was on fire. 

Thank god they gave Mox a mic he killed it. intense badass fucker.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TripleG said:


> Nats just won the World Series












Say no more, fam.


----------



## Asuka842

I would have preferred Lucha Bros win, but I certainly ain't going to complain about SCU because they're really good as well.

Moxley and Jericho both had fantastic promos.

Hikaru is back, awesome. Not a bad match either.

I have no fucking clue what they're trying to do with Brandi, it's more funny than creepy.


----------



## Master Bate

Best Friends being introduced by Rick and Morty >>>>>>>


----------



## Taroostyles

Overall I thought this was the best all around episode so far as it really was a great mix of everything. 

Pretty sure Lucha Bros lost cause the plan is to have them run solo very soon now. They were already talking about doing an Omega/Fenix match after the one they had in AAA. 

Honestly I would do that and then Pentagon and Mox just have the craziest blood feud then put Mox and Omega back together for the title after one of them takes it from Jericho.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TheLooseCanon said:


> So when is Hangman's girl gonna be sleeping with Hager and making out over his body? You know, the good shit? :vince5


You made me laugh, while also feeling disgusted with myself inside at the same time.

Bravo. :becky2


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> Doing unsaction match feels like cop out. My guess was Moxley was suppose to win at All Out. Then Omega was gonna win at Full Gear in some type of gimmick match. Which would have given each guy a win in the style the other guy is known for and made them look stronger. But now since the match will be a one off. I think they want to make it unsaction match(while still being gimmick match). So Moxley can get the win but it won't hurt Omega record anymore. Which is dumb to me but at least they are using this to build up Moxley bad ass character more.
> 
> After seeing Moxley react the way he did to Tony Khan. Then after the promo he cut tonight. He looks like a star. Sadly it couldn't have been a worse night for Omega to be doing stupid Halloween custom stuff in a 6 man tag with Young Bucks. It made Omega look like a clown in comparsion and not on Moxley level. Why is one guy raising hell about this. While other guy is dressing up as video game character. If you are just tuning in tonight for first time. You would think wow Moxley gonna kick the shit out of that silly Omega guy in 5 minutes.


 that's how omega's character build up always is. There is a reason he chose to dress as this particular character 
Also it's a Halloween show, you are bound to see cosplay, you wont see everyone being serious all the time particularly not KO
Still shocked so many didnt get the pop culture undertake reference tho...


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

I know alot of you love the more storyline driven episode like the ones today (I did too) I also don't mind the more wrestling heavy episodes that have done in the past which is why I'm hoping that each show just feels different from the next. One week could have a few more in ring promos and others could tell a story during the match itself (while also having some character packages showing people that's not on the episode)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Punk

This episode was more of a miss than a hit imo. Long and awkward segment between Cody and Tony, filler matches, and the first ever tag team title match being interrupted by a commercial break and ending with a rollup pin. Hopefully they bounce back next week.

Moxley segment was fucking gold though.


----------



## Username1444

This was by far the best episode they've had yet.


----------



## STEVALD

Am I being a mark or did we really just get five back to back episodes of some solid professional wrestling


----------



## Hangman

It was a good show BUT goofy shit is starting to leak onto the main card.


----------



## 304418

Some thoughts in the shows:

I liked the airport and limo scenes with Cody and Tony Schiavone. Very refreshing to see.

Also refreshing to have a backstage segment like that on AEW with the Inner Circle and Dustin Rhodes.

The contract signing was done differently from WWE, being on the stage instead of the ring. I like the idea, although, I don’t think contract signings need to be happening in general to help build a match. Just sign it backstage or in an office. Shows how WWE has really influenced wrestling over the last couple of decade that it was thought that AEW needs to do this. The way AEW did the contract signing for Cody vs Shawn Spears earlier in the year was perfect.

Liked the Shida vs Shanna match.

That Undertale style video package before the Elite vs TH2/Sabian match referencing NJPW and Ibushi... amazed we're getting a continuation of that stuff.

Good that AEW remembered that Jon Moxley is Jon Moxley and not Dean Ambrose. Coming through the crowd, hitting his finisher on Peter Avalon and cutting a promo was very Moxley like.

Those tag belts look sweet, and I’m happy with the outcome of the tournament.

Overall, after a month of shows, I feel that AEW`s audience is made up of a particular crowd:

- if you want to see what WWE TV-14 looks like in the current era
- if you like/liked NXT
- was a WCW fan back in the day and have lapsed in viewing since then
- are a disgruntled TNA or ROH fan
- want to see PWG or other indy shows on a larger stage 
- was a fan of Lucha Underground
- you followed the Elite in NJPW
- your anti-WWE in general

This show is for you, and its appeals the most to those people.

If you like PG WWE, or are a puro/lucha fan, even if you find things to enjoy and root for AEW to be successful, it’s not your style overall.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DJ Punk said:


> This episode was more of a miss than a hit imo. Long and awkward segment between Cody and Tony, filler matches, and the first ever tag team title match being interrupted by a commercial break and ending with a rollup pin. Hopefully they bounce back next week.
> 
> Moxley segment was fucking gold though.


Lol what. This was by far their best show. Not even close. 

Hangman vs. Sammy was fine and got Hangman over. I didnt like a guy from the Inner Circle eating pins like that, but he of course got his heat back later.

The womens match was dumb and went too long. But whatever.

Look, with Mr. Jesus Complex Cody, you get what you get. You're gonna get a lot of Cody. Which is good, cause Cody is good. I liked the car ride stuff.

Brandi summoning Kong to fuck up the womens division should have been done weeks ago, as long as they dont go overboard with the voodoo shit Im good with it.

LAX fucking up the Rock and Roll was AWESOME. Ricky Morton is a God damn madman.

Look, with the stuff with Cassidy and the Best Friends, yeah, its dumb and it sucks. But, wrestling companies doing lame shit for sponsors is nothing particularly new, and the crowd seemed to like it at least, and they kept it short, so Ill give them a pass. This time.

The contract signing was good and the limo beatdown with the lowblow was awesome. 

The 6 man was the mindless spotfest you would expect, I mean, ya know, if you dumb yourself down its enjoyable. LAX continuing to cause chaos afterwards is good storytelling.

Mox wrecking Avalon and cutting a promo was good. Of course.

The tag match was good and the right team won. The Lucha Bros dont need the belts. Go ahead and make Scorpio Sky. Hes a future star if used right.

Overall, really good 2 hour PRO WRESTLING show. Not just mindless workrate show. This is the ratio they need to be at and they got a lot right.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm ok with that.
> 
> I'm thinking they want SCU vs ICE
> 
> I would rather see Lucha bros vs ICE, but I'm thinking they want the ICE dudes to get the belts soon.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## thorn123

Another great show. Car segment was a bit long. Problem is I like the faces and the heels. I want both to win. As a fan of Cody, he shouldn’t win the title yet. Jericho should hold it for 6-12 months. And I want to see mjf wrestle.


----------



## Geeee

I just had a terrible thought. What if Lucha Bros only had a limited number of dates with AEW? It would explain why they didn't win.


----------



## Zapato

I side towards not liking the show last night as much. Cody just seems way too forced for me and I didn’t like the limo stuff, felt as self indulgent as some of the stuff WWE does for their chosen guys. Wait his dad is Dusty Rhodes, maybe they should mention that again? I get it’s his lovechild of a company but chill out, the build is fine without over forcing it. And don’t get me started on whatever that Brandi Rhodes thing was.

Thankfully Jericho is on top form and the perfect foil. I know why they do it and it’s nit picky of me, but I don’t like the digs at ‘the other company’. More that they didn’t need to call out that their contract signing wasn’t ending in a brawl, just do it. Stevie Wonder can see that was the point so why call it out, especially when it lead (to a really good) brawl straight after with Dustin and Hager. The low blow stuff should be the making of Hager, utilising real stuff for a purpose.

Match wise it was hit and miss but they did give Moxley a promo, and Page briefly one too. I wasn’t really fussed at either but they’re listening. I’ve never been a huge fan of Moxley and the promo was good, it’s just I’d rather he did his own thing rather than trying to mimic SCSA so much. I remember back to the early days of the Shield when he seemed to be mimicking Heath Ledger’s Joker, and I always thought that style of ‘unhinged’ was a better route not that I think he’s strong enough promo wise to pull it off. At least he has something going for him but as said elsewhere this ‘Lights Out’ and ‘Unsanctioned’ stuff is as much as a cop out as people chastise WWE for.

I was shocked SCU won, but Scorpio Sky’s rise has warranted it. I appreciate the athleticism but the Elite match was a bit much for me. I didn’t really get the Rick and Morty stuff but Orange Cassidy has won me over.


----------



## Death Rider

I enjoyed the show though some of the segments did not land for me like the brandi stuff and cody in the limo as well as the start of the contract signing but they weren't horrid (brandi stuff seems weird and makes little sense for her to be doing but I am willing to see where it goes). The matches were good and fun. Loved the trios match and the women's match. Very good show overall. Not my fav but a very enjoyable show. If you are more of a promo show this will deffo have suited you guys.


----------



## arch.unleash

I guess they couldn't come up with a suitable finish after all the finishers kickouts in the tournament so they went with an inside cradle and it was quite underwhelming. The show flowed better this time though with the promo and backstage segments. The Inner Circle is a fucking great old school stable and Moxley's promo was some good shit :vince


----------



## rbl85

arch.unleash said:


> I guess they couldn't come up with a suitable finish after *all the finishers kickouts in the tournament* so they went with an inside cradle and it was quite underwhelming. The show flowed better this time though with the promo and backstage segments. The Inner Circle is a fucking great old school stable and Moxley's promo was some good shit :vince


Nobody kicked out of a finisher in this tournament


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Nobody kicked out of a finisher in this tournament


Yeah, this really gets me - people very rarely kick out of finishers on AEW (if ever)

They kick out of big moves - and simply AEW’s big moves are > than any other companies’

Still.... not finishers


----------



## rbl85

Last night AEW became more than just a in ring wrestling show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really, really enjoyed this show. The matches weren't as epic, but honestly they don't need to be on a weekly basis. In this really saturated wrestling landscape we have, where WWE churn out endless content, NJPW are prone to making their cards and matches really long, and thanks to modern technology, any wrestling promotion worth a damn can broadcast their content... great matches alone won't cut it. Wrestlers can have a 4 star match on weekly programming and it's basically forgotten in a couple of weeks.

What AEW are getting right is the incorporation of angles and segments. Last week had Cody punching out a window, this week Dustin gets jumped in the car park. The contract signing was presented in a different way and Jericho seems to be really on form, he was always a great promo guy but he was a tad shaky in the early days of AEW without the script safety net (I'm thinking Fight For The Fallen). Now, Jericho's comfort level is back and he has zero problem tearing it up on the mic, riffing off the crowd and the moment he's in. All memorable stuff.

Side note- based on the angle with Dustin, could we be getting Jake Hager vs. Dustin Rhodes at Full Gear? That would be extremely interesting- back in WWE, the first feud Jack Swagger had was against Goldust, I believe.

The biggest win of all this was Jon Moxley. His blow-up at Tony Khan at the start of the show fit his character, then the promo he did later was EXACTLY what Moxley, and his feud with Omega, needed. 

And through it all, the action was good. Enjoyed Guevara vs. Page, Elite vs. H2/Sabian and of course SCU vs. Lucha Bros. I actually liked seeing the match end like that with an inside cradle, in the moment it may have taken out a little drama and surprised the crowd, but I like deviating from the formula. Forces the fans to pay more attention to each near fall if it could potentially end out of nowhere. Too many crowds have been trained to sit and only react to big spots/finishers. Keep them on their toes, I say.

AEW Dynamite Week 5 felt like the most "complete" wrestling show they've done yet. Stories and feuds were advanced, character motivations were established, new and established acts are getting matches to build their stock up, and the action and pace was exciting throughout.


----------



## STEVALD

The limo segment worked just fine for me. Going back to the history of the business not just with a montage screaming "remember when wrestling used to be cool?" but actually adding to the characters involved in the story. 

Also just found out how it was a callback of sorts to the Flair/Mean Gene limo ride from '93 WCW, which made it so much more cooler.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was a great show!!!! One of the best!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Very solid this week - 8/10

Really enjoyed it

Really loved the 2 x 3man tags - especially Elite v Kip and H2


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Mox promo was great, Santana & Ortiz came across better than usual with their cheap attacks, the limo segment was decent enough, Omega was treated more like a star in this episode than he has been recently. Not sure about the psycho Brandi stuff yet. I did end up skipping through some of the matches that dragged on tbh, they are airing PPV style matches on weekly tv which is a recipe for burnout. 

Overall, solid episode.


----------



## rbl85

Am i the only one who really like the music for Shanna ?


----------



## Booooo

Probably the best Episode of AEW Dynamite yet. Loved the show's variety.


----------



## Soul Rex

Jeficho is the GOAT.

Holly fuck what a promo from Jericho.

This what i am asking fooooor baby. AEW is my thing.


----------



## Beatles123

This is the best wrestling show on TV and it isn't even close.


----------



## Frost99

Beatles123 said:


> This is the best wrestling show on TV and it isn't even close.


----------



## deadcool

They definitely delivered. The Elite match was sick, but I think so was the ME and the Shida match. I don't quite understand how the Brandi - Kong thing works, but I will see how it plays out. Hangman Page is no slouch in the promo department, he did a great job too. Sammy Guevara is a future star in the making. 

AEW is definitely keeping their word as it pertains to health management of the wrestlers as Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, Allen and Riho didn't compete. It's a good way to keep talent fresh and healthy.


----------



## rbl85

Well Luchasaurus is injured


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I loved the show. Last week's was the best episode of Dynamite yet I thought. But I feel like this week's was even better. 

- Mox's backstage blowup and his promo later in the show were both great. 
- I enjoyed all the Cody stuff from the plane to the limo. None of it bothered me. 
- The whole contract signing segment was awesome and Jericho was gold. 
- I'm liking Hangman Page more too. Solid promo after the match. Like JR said, they ought to turn "Cowboy Shit" into a shirt.
- Sammy plays a very good young smarmy douchebag heel. He's getting solid heat too. 
- Shida and Shanna had good chemistry in their match. Those rollup counters were well done.
- I preferred for the Lucha Bros to win the tag titles, but SCU winning is fine with me. Like others were saying, I figure they want SCU to feud with "LAX" so it makes sense from that standpoint. 
- Orange Cassidy continues to be very amusing. 
- Brandi the Nightsister witch intrigues me. Loved the Lucha Underground vibes. 

I've enjoyed every week of Dynamite so far with this week, last week's and week one being my top three. But if they follow the formula of this week's show going forward then I think they'll be ripe for success. It had a great blend of in ring action, segments and promos in my opinion.


----------



## LongPig666

Great show again. Jericho is on a different level. Glad that AEW are self aware regarding their Women's league, with Jamie Hayter, Sadie Gibbs and Shanna being added you are already seeing improvements. If they could only get Jordynne Grace!?

Also, by my reckoning so far - Dark Order have a high number of wins (75% win rate) but are not really over. Jurassic Express haven't won a game yet but are massively over. Is the "Wins/Losses" record working correctly here?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Last night's show was so entertaining that it just makes it even more baffling that they didn't use that format for the debut. I guarantee you that they would have retained far more viewers had they done so. It's not a coincidence that by far the best episode was one full of promos and non-wrestling segments.

Even so, while they will take a hit because of game 7 last night, if they continue to put on shows like that, they will make their way back to 1.4 million eventually, and probably climb even higher.


----------



## Taroostyles

That 6 man tag with The Elite vs Hybrid Two and Sabian was even better the 2nd time I watched it, definitely one of their best TV matches so far. 

Sabian and Evans both really looked at their best by far to this point and to me earned some more TV time.


----------



## Beatles123

AEWMoxley said:


> Last night's show was so entertaining that it just makes it even more baffling that they didn't use that format for the debut. I guarantee you that they would have retained far more viewers had they done so. It's not a coincidence that by far the best episode was one full of promos and non-wrestling segments.
> 
> Even so, while they will take a hit because of game 7 last night, if they continue to put on shows like that, they will make their way back to 1.4 million eventually, and probably climb even higher.


But all the matches were good too, plus the crowd energy. It took a bit of all those things.


----------



## DammitChrist

Congrats to SCU for being the first ever AEW Tag Team Champions :drose


----------



## V-Trigger

Look at those numbers baby


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189713909198073858


----------



## Taroostyles

Think we probably see a Dark Order vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros match next week to determine who faces SCU at Full Gear.


----------



## Saintpat

Taroostyles said:


> Think we probably see a Dark Order vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros match next week to determine who faces SCU at Full Gear.


Why wouldn’t the Bucks be part of such a match?


----------



## Taroostyles

Saintpat said:


> Why wouldn’t the Bucks be part of such a match?


Cause they are facing Santana and Ortiz at Full Gear.


----------



## Tilon

Stormbringer said:


> Hey 5 guys trying to do the What chant, fucking shut up.


I didn't catch that. Did the crowd shut it down? Please God.

That chant is the most cancerous crap I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

By far the best episode.

Page vs Guevara - started off slow but really felt like legitimate, grounded, back and forth combat by the end. Not too much flippy shit. Great match, both were over.

Hangman Promo afterwards shows that AEW listens to its critics when they have good points. This is the sort of thing that they needed from the start
MORE PROMOS YES. And hopefully they continue

Shida vs Shanna is Honestly one of the best - if not the best - singles match on Dynamite so far. The first real AEWs women match imo. The first one that didn't feel developmental. Some crazy spots. Great action. Hell. Yes.

Rock N Roll express segment was OK. Smart to have LAX beat em up. But AGAIN, and y'all can hate me for this, it was done in a very generic WWE-esque way that I think could've just been shot and executed differently

Same with the car segment. If you're watching TV and you click past a long, stale shot of the dark inside of a limo and two guys talking with bad audio - are you going to tune in? They could've shot and cut that better, more interestingly, like a more modern sports interview segment. Or even like Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee

Best friends - don't really like this team and don't care about (but don't hate) Orange Cassidy. Again - if you're gonna do comedy, don't do the lame WWE style where it's just men in silly costumes. Get more creative

Cody vs Jericho segment - really good. Just a bit too dark (visually, not tonally). And again, I think there was a less WWE style way to do it (sorry folks, imma repeat this every time I notice it) 

Elite match - another one of the best AEW matches so far. Kenny Omega is ridiculously over. Angelico is tall, good looking and a great wrestler. He's a star when they get him out of that stupid bodysuit 

Peter Avalon sucks. He just feels cheap and generic. Moxley promo was great, not mind blowing but great. It was great set up for things to come and for the major storyline. I think he needs to be less Ambrose and more Moxley though. But maybe he's just too old to play that same character from before he signed to WWE so long ago 

Main event was no surprise - quality. I could take either team as the winners but Lucha Bros should've won as they feel like the bigger deal and I think Scorpio Sky has a higher ceiling than tag team. SCU should've lost and then Scorpio going more into singles while Frankie and Daniels perform mostly as a tag team.

Fenix is a huge star when the Bros separate. So is Pentagon but Fenix just might be the better promo of the two

Overall, probably my favorite episode. Way better balance of matches to promos but I think they still have work to do to make the show yet more unique


----------



## Interceptor88

That Kenny Omega as Sans part was epic as hell. By just being an Undertale fan, Kenny Omega has turned into one of my favourite wrestlers even though I barely have watched him wrestle, actually.


----------



## Stellar

Very good episode.

Hangman vs. Guevara and SCU vs. Lucha Bros were the best matches of the night for me. Loved Hangman on the mic. after that match.

Using Rock N Roll Express to get Santana and Ortiz boo'd, very smart.

They still need to get the commercial placement figured out, but at least they are still showing the arena during the commercials.

JR did not like that Rick and Morty thing. :lol It's amusing to me when JR clearly isn't in to something.

Psycho Brandi with Awesome Kong? Sure, why not. This may end up being great.

That contract signing, the lawyer or whoever no selling the Jericho table flip tease. She clearly hasn't seen what usually happens during the WWE contract signings.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

virus21 said:


> That new Terminator movie looks like shit


Critical Drinker did a fine job dissecting it:






"Androgynous thing" has to be one of the best low-key insults I've ever heard. :lmao


----------



## shandcraig

It just hit me, AEW when it makes a game it should of course be named by them but have other promotional rosters. Imagine how good that would be to have that.We only get that sorta thing with fire pro but its just not the same effect.

AEW global wars or something lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I think this was the best episode so far. I enjoyed all of it not much to complain about. Amazing show. All the matvhes were very good. I would go further into detail but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Aedubya

Poorest dynamite episode by far
Felt too WWE with all those backstage segments/wrong bookings/weird story development - Lucha Bros are the best tag team in the world, they should be champions
Wtf is the Brandi Shango nonsense all about?
The good matches were ok at best

A very odd episode
The ratings are gonna be garbage too but they will be everywhere I suppose

The Moxley segment was very good though I must say


----------



## DJ Punk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol what. This was by far their best show. Not even close.
> 
> Hangman vs. Sammy was fine and got Hangman over. I didnt like a guy from the Inner Circle eating pins like that, but he of course got his heat back later.
> 
> The womens match was dumb and went too long. But whatever.
> 
> Look, with Mr. Jesus Complex Cody, you get what you get. You're gonna get a lot of Cody. Which is good, cause Cody is good. I liked the car ride stuff.
> 
> Brandi summoning Kong to fuck up the womens division should have been done weeks ago, as long as they dont go overboard with the voodoo shit Im good with it.
> 
> LAX fucking up the Rock and Roll was AWESOME. Ricky Morton is a God damn madman.
> 
> Look, with the stuff with Cassidy and the Best Friends, yeah, its dumb and it sucks. But, wrestling companies doing lame shit for sponsors is nothing particularly new, and the crowd seemed to like it at least, and they kept it short, so Ill give them a pass. This time.
> 
> The contract signing was good and the limo beatdown with the lowblow was awesome.
> 
> The 6 man was the mindless spotfest you would expect, I mean, ya know, if you dumb yourself down its enjoyable. LAX continuing to cause chaos afterwards is good storytelling.
> 
> Mox wrecking Avalon and cutting a promo was good. Of course.
> 
> The tag match was good and the right team won. The Lucha Bros dont need the belts. Go ahead and make Scorpio Sky. Hes a future star if used right.
> 
> Overall, really good 2 hour PRO WRESTLING show. Not just mindless workrate show. This is the ratio they need to be at and they got a lot right.


I agree with a lot of the stuff you said, but the fact that we even got a few dumb or too long of segments/matches is what made me rank this show lower personally. The first 3 episodes, I pretty much enjoyed everything but this week I didn't. I do like how they're mixing it up and not just having it all be matches though. 

Also the first ever tag team title match being interrupted by a commercial (probably not their fault, but they've had a commercial free main event before so why not again?) and ending in a rollup was a bit disappointing with how much build this tournament had.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They had a lot of segments and promos this week. I think it's good a lot of people wanted more of that and less matches. As long as they don't go overboard with the segments like WWE does. 2-3 promos and or backstage segments a night would be a sweet spot.


----------



## rbl85

Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Aedubya said:


> Poorest dynamite episode by far
> Felt too WWE with all those backstage segments/wrong bookings/weird story development - Lucha Bros are the best tag team in the world, they should be champions
> Wtf is the *Brandi Shango* nonsense all about?
> The good matches were ok at best
> 
> A very odd episode
> The ratings are gonna be garbage too but they will be everywhere I suppose
> 
> The Moxley segment was very good though I must say


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought Papa was going to show up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

rbl85 said:


> Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


There wasn't even that many. None of it felt forced in. They had an intended purpose.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


It shouldn’t come as a surprise. When people have been bitching that the show needs more promos, a whole bunch of other people said no it doesn’t. I was one of those, and I still feel that way. The backstage stuff with Mox and then his promo were fine. The rest was noise. That never-ending limo ride just dragged on and on for far too long just to say they’re gonna keep Jericho waiting. For the first time since I’ve been watching AEW, I actually started wondering when that segment was going to get to the point and finally end. That kind of drawn-out crap is best left to a BTE or a Dark episode. In my humble opinion. 

Overall it was a good show, but I did not enjoy those other segments. THAT felt just like WWE, trying to stretch everything out to fill the broadcast time. I much prefer the pace of the previous shows.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


Some on here will moan at anything, if you had 3 5 star matches on the show, some would say they have too many 5 star matches cut it back to 3 stars lol. 

I think this thread is probably the worse for it.


----------



## rbl85

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It shouldn’t come as a surprise. When people have been bitching that the show needs more promos, a whole bunch of other people said no it doesn’t. I was one of those, and I still feel that way. The backstage stuff with Mox and then his promo were fine. The rest was noise. That never-ending limo ride just dragged on and on for far too long just to say they’re gonna keep Jericho waiting. For the first time since I’ve been watching AEW, I actually started wondering when that segment was going to get to the point and finally end. That kind of drawn-out crap is best left to a BTE or a Dark episode. In my humble opinion.
> 
> Overall it was a good show, but I did not enjoy those other segments. *THAT felt just like WWE*, trying to stretch everything out to fill the broadcast time. I much prefer the pace of the previous shows.


There is not 2498454 ways to do backstage segments...


----------



## Stellar

People are going to complain no matter what. 

They gave more promos. They gave us Mox on the mic., which is what everyone was wanting. :shrug

I don't want Tony Khan and the EVPs to start thinking "Well, they are never happy" because some of us are NOT like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Southerner said:


> People are going to complain no matter what.
> 
> They gave more promos. They gave us Mox on the mic., which is what everyone was wanting. :shrug
> 
> I don't want Tony Khan and the EVPs to start thinking "Well, they are never happy" because some of us are NOT like that.


Tony and EVPs are not reading this forum lol 90% of twitter loved the show last night.


----------



## DJ Punk

rbl85 said:


> Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


That's kind of flawed logic. We want good promos and backstage segments. Not Cody having a casual chit chat with a buddy of his father's in the car for 10 minutes straight.

The Mox promo is the kind of shit we need more of.


----------



## rbl85

DJ Punk said:


> That's kind of flawed logic. We want good promos and backstage segments. Not Cody having a casual chit chat with a buddy of his father's in the car for 10 minutes straight.
> 
> The Mox promo is the kind of shit we need more of.


Do you think the Mox promo would have been this good if AEW did the "same" promo before the one of Mox ?.


----------



## DJ Punk

rbl85 said:


> Do you think the Mox promo would have been this good if AEW did the "same" promo before the one of Mox ?.


I doubt there's many talent who could match up to Moxley's level of energy on the mic. Not a knock to the other talent. It's just that Moxley's a fucking beast on the mic. So no. I don't want the "same promo".

We should have gotten more of a verbal back and forth between Cody and Jericho during the contract signing instead of wasting 10 minutes on a casual chit chat segment though. There's very little personal heat in this feud imo.

I'm really digging AEW and don't want people to get the wrong idea. This is still by far the most entertaining wrestling show I've watched in years. But they fell a little flat in some areas last night. I dig that they're mixing it up and not making the show 90% workrate matches, but there's a lot of room for improvement with how they're executing that at the moment.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

rbl85 said:


> There is not 2498454 ways to do backstage segments...


There are more than the 2 or 3 we usually get in wrestling



rbl85 said:


> Incredible, last week some people here bitched about the show because there was not enough promo/backstage angles and now you have people bitching because there was too much promo and backstage angles….


Not surprising, there's been a division in the AEW fanbase for awhile now. There are those who want a balanced and logical show with both promos and in-ring action and there are those who want 2 hours of incoherent spotfests


----------



## Soul_Body

4.75 out of 5 blunts. That show was dope.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Not surprising, there's been a division in the AEW fanbase for awhile now. There are those who want a balanced and logical show with both promos and in-ring action and there are those who want *2 hours of incoherent spotfests*


Nobody fucking said that. Never mind the pure idiocy of the notion that anything you like is logical, and anything else is incoherent. Jesus fucking Christ you people. Read what the fuck people are saying before painting such moronic broad strokes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No company will ever be able to book what is in every fan's head

To me the Mox promo was Ok to good and I liked the Cody segments

All in all, I think they're doing a very good tightrope walk IMO


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nobody fucking said that. Never mind the pure idiocy of the notion that anything you like is logical, and anything else is incoherent. Jesus fucking Christ you people. Read what the fuck people are saying before painting such moronic broad strokes.


:sip

A logical response from a reasonable and well adjusted individual


----------



## Tilon

DJ Punk said:


> There's very little personal heat in this feud imo.


What? Jericho just got Cody's brother's arm broken, and his hoodlums ran roughshod over the entire show that Cody loves.

Are you watching the correct channel?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... I like spotfests 

I want to see people do amazing things that I cannot do

I want larger than life characters kicking out of massive moves

If I wanted to see a real fight, I would turn on MMA - a spotfest happens as soon as there is the first Irish whip

People need to get this straight - Wrestling is not a 'Simulated fight'

it is 'Simulated Conflict' - very different. It is violent theatre, it is an action movie - filled with different styles, methods and messages - all of them equally relevant


----------



## AEWMoxley

The people who want each episode to be similar to episodes 1-4 do not matter. They are second class citizens as far as AEW is concerned, and there is no money to be made off of them, and the company realizes that, which is why they gave us what the vast majority of the viewing audience wanted last night. I'd expect to see the same approach we saw last night from here on out. That was a great wrestling show, and it can only get better if they continue on that path.

If you want to see 1 hour and 30 minutes of matches, you are gutter trash to the company, and rightfully so. Your opinion will be disregarded, in order for the company to actually make some money.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> Tony and EVPs are not reading this forum lol 90% of twitter loved the show last night.


This is the only forum where the show is nitpicked to death, as you said everywhere it gets glowing reviews. It doesn't help that it's same small group of people moaning and moving the goalposts ever week to fit their agenda.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... I like spotfests
> 
> I want to see people do amazing things that I cannot do
> 
> I want larger than life characters kicking out of massive moves
> 
> If I wanted to see a real fight, I would turn on MMA - a spotfest happens as soon as there is the first Irish whip
> 
> People need to get this straight - Wrestling is not a 'Simulated fight'
> 
> it is 'Simulated Conflict' - very different. It is violent theatre, it is an action movie - filled with different styles, methods and messages - all of them equally relevant



I like spot fests too. Wrestling can be a simulated fight OR a simulated conflict and putting wrestling into boxes of what wresting is or is not is the arrogance that makes so many people in this section roll their eyes at so many of the other people in this section. 

What IS or ISN'T a good match has no bearing on what I'm saying, which is that promo work is something just as unique to wrestling as chair shots and table spots. You don't get people falling into tables anywhere else on TV and you also don't get larger than life characters cutting promos or engaging with an audience anywhere on TV. 

Both promos and matches are unique and important parts of wrestling - whatever style or form they take

There's this extreme and odious arrogance on the part of a certain segment of the AEW fanbase that they alone should be catered to and that they alone are the gatekeepers of what real wrestling is. Well, learn to come off your high horses because AEW wants to respond and cater to a reasonable balance of its viewers, not just you.

I hope future shows are more balanced like last night and if that gets under some people's skins - I'll tell them the same thing they tell everybody else: stop watching


----------



## rbl85

The people who are not happy are Always the people who make the most noise.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The ironic thing is that those of us who are getting cussed out right now are actually VERY HAPPY with last night's episode and the usual suspects spitting the vitriol are - I guess they're upset that we're happy cuz we got our promos :swaggyp


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The only think I hate is how Kenny Omega is looking like such a dork, the contrast between him and Moxley is massive.

I like Videogames and I had no idea what he was doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I like spot fests too. Wrestling can be a simulated fight OR a simulated conflict and putting wrestling into boxes of what wresting is or is not is the arrogance that makes so many people in this section roll their eyes at so many of the other people in this section.
> 
> What IS or ISN'T a good match has no bearing on what I'm saying, which is that promo work is something just as unique to wrestling as chair shots and table spots. You don't get people falling into tables anywhere else on TV and you also don't get larger than life characters cutting promos or engaging with an audience anywhere on TV.
> 
> Both promos and matches are unique and important parts of wrestling - whatever style or form they take
> 
> *There's this extreme and odious arrogance on the part of a certain segment of the AEW fanbase that they alone should be catered to and that they alone are the gatekeepers of what real wrestling is.* Well, learn to come off your high horses because AEW wants to respond and cater to a reasonable balance of its viewers, not just you.
> 
> I hope future shows are more balanced like last night and if that gets under some people's skins - I'll tell them the same thing they tell everybody else: stop watching


..... ironic

IMO, AEW can be whatever it wants to be - I am a mark for it. Not ever once will you find a post I have written which basically amounts to ‘this sucks, this is not wrestling, it should be so and so as per my own tastes...’

So.... i hope you were referring to the royal ‘you’ and not me specific


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> The ironic thing is that those of us who are getting cussed out right now are actually VERY HAPPY with last night's episode and the usual suspects spitting the vitriol are - I guess they're upset that we're happy cuz we got our promos :swaggyp


What are you drinking mate?

Almost nobody, ie> zero people - had an issue with the promos or promo amount last night

Definitely Not to the point where anything can be described as ‘vitriol’

Take a breath, and read through the thread slowly again - you’ve misread something - or taken a minority opinion as the majority

Consensus is that it was a good show


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... ironic
> 
> IMO, AEW can be whatever it wants to be - I am a mark for it. Not ever once will you find a post I have written which basically amounts to ‘this sucks, this is not wrestling, it should be so and so as per my own tastes...’
> 
> So.... i hope you were referring to the royal ‘you’ and not me specific


In the very post I quoted you wrote that "wrestling is a simulated conflict, not a simulated fight" and you insinuated that certain types of wrestling that are more MMA style (which as a fan of old school puroresu I tend to enjoy) isn't real wrestling.

So I mean, if the shoe fits :draper2

I think _a certain segment of AEW fans_ are so full of piss, vinegar and hate that they lump everyone else together. Can't distinguish between trolls and reasonable critics. Can't distinguish between body marks and promo fans and just fly off the handle at anyone who has a difference of opinion. Not even an opposing opinion, just a difference 

At this point it's not even about AEW anymore. I came into this thread to express how much I LOVED the most recent episode and still got jumped on with several rule violating posts red-eyed with hate. Because for _a certain segment of AEW fans[/I iits not about the show or about everyone loving AEW for their reasons. It's having the show cater to their way and "if you even ENJOY a show for a different reason than I do then fuck you and here's three paragraphs of me cussing you out and calling you an idiot because that's how adults talk about TV"_


----------



## DJ Punk

Tilon said:


> What? Jericho just got Cody's brother's arm broken, and his hoodlums ran roughshod over the entire show that Cody loves.
> 
> Are you watching the correct channel?


Dustin's arm being broken was good. But up to that point, it has felt more like Jericho and The Inner Circle have just been minor annoyances to Cody. This week's show did a good job in building up their feud, but I want more "personal" heat between the 2 because as of right now I don't feel like Cody wants to absolutely destroy Jericho. Chris is playing his part perfectly, but Cody seems rather relaxed and composed. I was hoping the contract signing would convince me that Cody hates Jericho by having a verbal exchange between the two, but Cody just stood there and listened not looking too bothered at all.

It's building up though, but I hope next week adds that little bit extra to make me hyped for Cody vs Jericho almost as much as I am for Omega vs Moxley.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched...

Finally AEW get their balance right in terms of matches and promos, those still moaning this week are obvious trolls.

That opening segment got me hyped for the episode, they should start more shows like that.

Hangman vs Guevara - Solid showing from both guys. The crowd were into it, both guys interacted with the crowd in numerous ways and the character work from Hangman and Guevara was excellent. Sammy has been putting a lot of effort in, in terms of his character work, he is brilliant at playing a cocky heel. Hangman seems to be on a bit of a rollercoaster right now, when AEW started he was getting great reactions, then his matches with Sabian and Jericho happened and he started getting lukewarm reactions, last night was the first time in a little while where he got a good positive reaction. 

Shida vs Shanna - In the space of two weeks we've seen Jamie Hayter and Shanna perform better than the majority of the Women's roster. Another match where both wrestlers had a solid showing. If Shida can work on her character then she'll be the biggest badass in the AEW Women's division.

Is Brandi Rhodes turning into a cheap version of Rosemary or Su Yung?

The booking of LAX last night was perfect, great way to get more heel heat on them.

Orange Cassidy is so over, bang the title on him :lol

Jericho and Cody delivered a great contract signing segment, as I've said for weeks everything Jericho does is gold, AEW are very lucky to have him. As for the parking lot segment I guess that means we could be seeing Hager vs Dustin at Full Gear.

The Elite vs Sabian, Evans and Angelico just felt like a proper filler match. A match full of work rate and high spots, moving on...

Jon Fucking Moxley!!! My god is he having fun now he isn't being shackled down by WWE, so much fire in his body, great promo.

Lucha Bros vs SCU - First 10 mins were great, last five minutes were messy. Lucha Bros are brilliant to watch but after Fenix's awful attempt at a cross arm breaker on Kazarian the match took a nosedive in quality, Kazarian then botched a hurricanrana and the finish of the match was very underwhelming. This was the correct final, SCU are great but Lucha Bros should have won that. Underwhelming finish to a good episode.

Overall thoughts
A well balanced episode. The character building of the Inner Circle was excellent. The contract segment and Moxley's promos delivered. Finally we get ourselves a good Women's match.

Hopefully they continue with this good mixture of matches and promos, they just need to iron things out on the timing side of things. 

Episode rating - 8/10


----------



## Tilon

DJ Punk said:


> but I want more "personal" heat between the 2 because as of right now I don't feel like Cody wants to absolutely destroy Jericho. Chris is playing his part perfectly, but Cody seems rather relaxed and composed.


I'm thinking the whole idea of this is to push Cody until he flips his top. Probably next week.

Not every chapter of a story happens at the same time.


----------



## rbl85

DJ Punk said:


> Dustin's arm being broken was good. But up to that point, it has felt more like Jericho and The Inner Circle have just been minor annoyances to Cody. This week's show did a good job in building up their feud, but I want more "personal" heat between the 2 because as of right now I don't feel like Cody wants to absolutely destroy Jericho. Chris is playing his part perfectly, but Cody seems rather relaxed and composed. I was hoping the contract signing would convince me that Cody hates Jericho by having a verbal exchange between the two, but Cody just stood there and listened not looking too bothered at all.
> 
> It's building up though, but I hope next week adds that little bit extra to make me hyped for Cody vs Jericho almost as much as I am for Omega vs Moxley.


Jericho attacked Cody quite a few times


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This was a fantastic show and the crowd were hyped.

And i LOVED the discussion in the limo. This was a very novel way to do a segment. I just wish they did something about the background noise and also cut the crowd noise. Very impressive. Want more of these "natural" segments.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The only think I hate is how Kenny Omega is looking like such a dork, the contrast between him and Moxley is massive.
> 
> I like Videogames and I had no idea what he was doing.


One is a legitimate star with a massive global fanbase, and the other is a geek who prances around the ring like a ballerina.

It is what it is. Kenny is not trying to appeal to anyone other than a very small and geeky segment of the fanbase. It's why he isn't over with the TNT audience.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What are you drinking mate?
> 
> Almost nobody, ie> zero people - had an issue with the promos or promo amount last night
> 
> Definitely Not to the point where anything can be described as ‘vitriol’
> 
> Take a breath, and read through the thread slowly again - you’ve misread something - or taken a minority opinion as the majority
> 
> Consensus is that it was a good show


LOL right, based on numerous posts like the one below, I'm definitely the one who needs to "take a breath"



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nobody fucking said that. Never mind the pure idiocy of the notion that anything you like is logical, and anything else is incoherent. Jesus fucking Christ you people. Read what the fuck people are saying before painting such moronic broad strokes.



A certain segment of the AEW fanbase has totally lost their chill. When y'all respond like this to people praising the promo segments you know you're in YIKES territory


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> *In the very post I quoted you wrote that "wrestling is a simulated conflict, not a simulated fight" and you insinuated that certain types of wrestling that are more MMA style (which as a fan of old school puroresu I tend to enjoy) isn't real wrestling.*
> 
> So I mean, if the shoe fits :draper2
> 
> I think _a certain segment of AEW fans_ are so full of piss, vinegar and hate that they lump everyone else together. Can't distinguish between trolls and reasonable critics. Can't distinguish between body marks and promo fans and just fly off the handle at anyone who has a difference of opinion. Not even an opposing opinion, just a difference
> 
> At this point it's not even about AEW anymore. I came into this thread to express how much I LOVED the most recent episode and still got jumped on with several rule violating posts red-eyed with hate. Because for _a certain segment of AEW fans[/I iits not about the show or about everyone loving AEW for their reasons. It's having the show cater to their way and "if you even ENJOY a show for a different reason than I do then fuck you and here's three paragraphs of me cussing you out and calling you an idiot because that's how adults talk about TV"_


_

What the actual fuck are you talking about mate?

I said wrestling is simulated conflict filled with *different styles* - all equally relevant 

That includes the style of puro old school or technical style or MMA style. Geez, some of my personal fav wrestlers are technical guys like Angle, Eddie, Benoit, Dunne or ZSJ

I’m saying though that all styles are relevant - a spotfest style is just as relevant to a technical style

So - I accept it all - the buffet that is given

You were the one saying there is two distinct groups and so on and so on and so forth

You’re a weird cat _


----------



## V-Trigger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The only think I hate is how Kenny Omega is looking like such a dork, the contrast between him and Moxley is massive.
> 
> I like Videogames and I had no idea what he was doing.


I see no problem with his match since it came before the Moxley segment. Undertale is quite big on the gaming world my dude.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LOL right, based on numerous posts like the one below, I'm definitely the one who needs to "take a breath"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A certain segment of the AEW fanbase has totally lost their chill. When y'all respond like this to people praising the promo segments you know you're in YIKES territory*


I mean, Reg is basically telling you to read and comprehend first before replying - as you are misunderstanding people’s points

Which based on our 5 min back-and-forth where you totally misunderstood my post and went squeeeeeeeeeeee

I can kinda see the point of


----------



## DJ Punk

Tilon said:


> I'm thinking the whole idea of this is to push Cody until he flips his top. Probably next week.
> 
> Not every chapter of a story happens at the same time.


Very true. I suppose I'm conditioned by WWE to get hyped for something that never comes. I'm sure next week will sell me on their match. I have faith in AEW.


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, Reg is basically telling you to read and comprehend first before replying - as you are misunderstanding people’s points
> 
> Which based on our 5 min back-and-forth where you totally misunderstood my post and went squeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I can kinda see the point of


I think the best thing you can do is put him on ignore lol. It makes this place more bearable when you do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looper007 said:


> I think the best thing you can do is put him on ignore lol. It makes this place more bearable when you do.


I mean, he is one of the few types of these guys that I don’t have on ignore - because he is not like AEWmox or woodsy that you can’t even attempt to have a convo with - some of his posts are quite good

We’ll see how the lad responds from here 

I give everybody 3 chances


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

AEWMoxley said:


> One is a legitimate star with a massive global fanbase, and the other is a geek who prances around the ring like a ballerina.
> 
> It is what it is. Kenny is not trying to appeal to anyone other than a very small and geeky segment of the fanbase. It's why he isn't over with the TNT audience.


Not only is Kenny Omega over with TNT audience but his entrance is making huge waves with social media engagement right now and he's bringing in a cross section of eyes who probably would never have heard of AEW 

I get it, some people either really think it's still the 90s or really want it to still be the 90s. But it's 2020 and video game references are cool now. Some guy pretending to be tough or crazy isn't the best or the only way to get eyes anymore. People like their video games now (which everyone plays, including the jocks and the cool girls who you still think society neatly splits up into). That "small and geeky" segment of society that likes video games must be really really rich to be able to generate so many billions in revenue


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, he is one of the few types of these guys that I don’t have on ignore - because he is not like AEWmox or woodsy that you can’t even attempt to have a convo with - some of his posts are quite good
> 
> We’ll see how the lad responds from here
> 
> I give everybody 3 chances


After one stupid post, you can tell who's going to be just a pain in the ass with their nitpicking. That Double or nothing PPV, I think I put a dozen on ignore just for their constant moaning and nitpicking. You got more patience then me with him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Not only is Kenny Omega over with TNT audience but his entrance is making huge waves with social media engagement right now and he's bringing in a cross section of eyes who probably would never have heard of AEW


Kenny Omega's match lost over 100K viewers last week. He's not over with the TNT audience at all.

A tweet with a game related hashtag getting a lot of attention isn't out of the ordinary. This is the whole "Orange Cassidy is generating a ton of interest with this one tweet" nonsense again. Nothing came of that. No one has spoken of Cassidy since, just as no one will remember this geeky entrance in a week.


----------



## Tilon

DJ Punk said:


> Very true. I suppose I'm conditioned by WWE to get hyped for something that never comes. I'm sure next week will sell me on their match. I have faith in AEW.


I'm so glad I simply stopped watching wrestling a long, long time ago when WWE started to feel stale.

Now that I heard about a company ran by people who love wrestling, I'm back. And since I didn't live with abusive spouse WWE the last 18 years, I'm not constantly watching over my back.

Feels good. And so far AEW has delivered like a company of people who actually care. I can just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> :sip
> 
> A logical response from a reasonable and well adjusted individual


As logical as that idiotic comment deserved.



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> L
> A certain segment of the AEW fanbase has totally lost their chill. When y'all respond like this to people praising the promo segments you know you're in YIKES territory


You know goddamn well it wasn't praise for the promo segments I was responding to. Bait post is a bait post. Because I obviously have to spell it out:


> There are those who want a balanced and logical show with both promos and in-ring action and there are those who want 2 hours of incoherent spotfests.


Because that made all kinds of sense. And people accuse _me_ of being mentally ill.


----------



## domotime2

I'm loving everything they're doing with Cody and Jericho. Hah I was really expecting Cody to go full WCW-mark and have the contract signing be at an office somewhere. Or a yacht. Hell I sorta wish they DID do that. The more they do stuff outside the ring/arena, the more i'm for it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

As far as your simulation vs fight comment goes - you made a blatant statement about what wrestling IS or ISN'T. You can now backtrack and try to say that you weren't attack a specific "STYLE" of wrestling like puro - but that's really neither here nor there because that argument hinges on the fact that you see Puro as a "style" of wrestling when it's more than just a style, it's a vision of wrestling that is decidedly more interested in being a simulated fight than a simulated conflict. 

But look, at the end of the day, you tried to be a gatekeeper. You made a value statement about what wrestling is or isn't. At this point I don't care if you want to own up to that, just letting you know that it's going to limit your enjoyment of wrestling. Save yourself before you're posting paragraphs of anger and vitriol over someone else's opinion 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, Reg is basically telling you to read and comprehend first before replying - as you are misunderstanding people’s points
> 
> Which based on our 5 min back-and-forth where you totally misunderstood my post and went squeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I can kinda see the point of


No I understand people's points very well, after all _a certain segment of AEW fans_ never shuts up about them. The content of my post was irrelevant. Quite frankly it was glib and light hearted and the response was a very reasonable 3 paragraphs of pure anger vitriol and rule breaking comments. 

If that's your buddy, go ahead. It just makes you and your points look bad when everytime someone communicates a difference of opinion, even in a glib or joking way, you automatically respond with 6 paragraphs of hate and violation worthy material 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, he is one of the few types of these guys that I don’t have on ignore - because he is not like AEWmox or woodsy that you can’t even attempt to have a convo with - some of his posts are quite good
> 
> We’ll see how the lad responds from here
> 
> I give everybody 3 chances


Lol at anybody who uses the ignore button for comments they disagree with. I wish you could step outside of your own perspective for a second and read how condescending you're coming across. "3 chances" :mj4


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Reggie Dunlop said:


> As logical as that idiotic comment deserved.
> 
> 
> You know goddamn well it wasn't praise for the promo segments I was responding to. Bait post is a bait post. Because I obviously have to spell it out:
> 
> Because that made all kinds of sense. And people accuse _me_ of being mentally ill.


Bait post? If you're a child, that's a bait post. If you're a grown man that's a joke, a light hearted rib at worst. Now you can think it's not funny or you can not like light hearted comments. But responding to _that_ with 3 paragraphs of personal insults is a bit.. mentally ill.

Seek professional help


----------



## V-Trigger

Daily reminder to put AEWMoxley on ignore.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

V-Trigger said:


> Daily reminder to put AEWMoxley on ignore.


The list is growing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> As far as your simulation vs fight comment goes - you made a blatant statement about what wrestling IS or ISN'T. You can now backtrack and try to say that you weren't attack a specific "STYLE" of wrestling like puro - but that's really neither here nor there because that argument hinges on the fact that you see Puro as a "style" of wrestling when it's more than just a style, it's a vision of wrestling that is decidedly more interested in being a simulated fight than a simulated conflict.
> 
> But look, at the end of the day, you tried to be a gatekeeper. You made a value statement about what wrestling is or isn't. At this point I don't care if you want to own up to that, just letting you know that it's going to limit your enjoyment of wrestling. Save yourself before you're posting paragraphs of anger and vitriol over someone else's opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I understand people's points very well, after all _a certain segment of AEW fans_ never shuts up about them. The content of my post was irrelevant. Quite frankly it was glib and light hearted and the response was a very reasonable 3 paragraphs of pure anger vitriol and rule breaking comments.
> 
> If that's your buddy, go ahead. It just makes you and your points look bad when everytime someone communicates a difference of opinion, even in a glib or joking way, you automatically respond with 6 paragraphs of hate and violation worthy material
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol at anybody who uses the ignore button for comments they disagree with. I wish you could step outside of your own perspective for a second and read how condescending you're coming across. "3 chances" :mj4*


I don’t use ignore for people I disagree with - there is a lot of posters i disagree with all the time and the chat is nice and civil

Rapshepard for instance - disagree with him on some things - but he is always articulate, can have a convo with him and if you make fair points he understands - and vice versa - he makes good, clear points

I use it when it feels like talking to a wall - someone so immovable in their opinion or thought process that it is a chore to debate with them - because.... what is the fun in that?

So.... I guess, bye?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Lol at anybody who uses the ignore button for comments they disagree with. I wish you could step outside of your own perspective for a second and read how condescending you're coming across. "3 chances" :mj4


Lol at anybody who doesn't know the difference between disagreeing and reacting to somebody posting like an annoying little fucktard. Certainly explains a lot, though.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Lol at anybody who doesn't know the difference between disagreeing and reacting to somebody posting like an annoying little fucktard. Certainly explains a lot, though.


LOL still frothing at the mouth I see. Look, I'm not willing to get banned for this conversation. You think you can bait me with personal insults and then get me banned if I fight back. If you want to throw around insults then you can start a thread in rants otherwise, that's enough


----------



## rbl85

You guys are quite something, you both liked the show (maybe not for the same reasons and that's great) and you're "fighting" XD


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LOL still frothing at the mouth I see. Look, I'm not willing to get banned for this conversation. You think you can bait me with personal insults and then get me banned if I fight back. If you want to throw around insults then you can start a thread in rants otherwise, that's enough


K bye.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> You guys are quite something, you both liked the show (maybe not for the same reasons and that's great) and you're "fighting" XD


Who even knows what started all of it 

Everybody basically gave the show 7,8 or 9 our of 10 

Oh well.... wrestlingforum is gonna wrestlingforum i guess


----------



## Saintpat

Taroostyles said:


> Cause they are facing Santana and Ortiz at Full Gear.


They need a new manager if they are settling for getting taken out of the championship picture for a random match.


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> They need a new manager if they are settling for getting taken out of the championship picture for a random match.


Both teams don't have the best win/loss record so there is no reason for them to be on the championship picture right now.

The winning team with probably be the number one challenger.


----------



## Soul Rex

rbl85 said:


> You guys are quite something, you both liked the show (maybe not for the same reasons and that's great) and you're "fighting" XD


At the end of the day this forum is to argue for the love of arguing.

Which I consider rather embarassing is those who get so worked up by someone else statements that that they have to be forced to put them in some "ignore list".

LMAO what a bunch of fucking fa*****, grow some balls you nerds.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:eyeroll Of course.

People are never fucking happy. No surprise since AEW has been getting this kind of response since its inception. There isn't a split divide with the AEW fanbase. The fanbase, for the most part, loves what the company is doing with some issues that is warranted. It's the contrarian-induced crowd that has done a good job infiltrating and undermining their way onto the fanbase and the company to where while they are the obvious minority, they yell the loudest. AEW finally listens to you this week and some of you from all angles still find a way to piss and moan. I'm sure Tony and the EVPs, and rightfully so, feel the same way that people are going to bitch about everything and just go back to what they were doing in the first place (which is fine with me, anyways). As much of a crybaby bitch, Seff Borins is, he's right when he says fans are fickle and ultimately don't know what they want. 

Let me be clear. This may arguably be my favorite episode of Dynamite so far. It's a race with this week and last week, in my opinion. Inner Circle looks like stars and a faction with legit heat behind it. The contract signing segment was pure greatness. Hager looks like a killer and Jericho as the mastermind is a nice touch. Cody/Jericho and Moxley/Omega are going to be huge matches at Full Gear and my God that Moxley promo just goes to show how broken WWE is that they had that man for a decade and didn't do shit with his promo ability. Great to also see the former LAX all over the show, wiping out Rock N' Roll Express and the Young Bucks in the process. Enjoyed most of the matches and SCU winning the tag titles, while surprising, was a good surprise and will set up a rematch with Lucha Bros likely at Full Gear.

A very well done Dynamite episode. I hope AEW doesn't feel the need to press the panic button because of the irrational few moaning. Just stick to putting on the best show possible. They've done so five straight weeks now. No point to change that now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

My favorite episode of Dynamite so far. Great mix of in ring action and promos/segments to build up the storylines. Enjoyable stuff.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I liked the ep this week but nowhere near as much as last week. Main points for me:

* Personally I have interest in things like an emotionless conversation in a limo between Tony and Cody in a limo.

* Hangman is looking fantastic, he looks like a star and what a fucking finish! I love it when it doesn't need to be the same finisher that puts people away every time. Post match promo short and to the point. He'd be a great choice for their mid tier title whenever they do that.

* Womens match - I'm not blown away by Shida, I was more impressed by Shanna to be honest. It's one of those women's matches that just seems too slow for me.

* Vignette with Brandi Rhodes was hilarious and mind blowing. She's a voodoo priestess now? I'm not sure whether I liked it or not. If it leads to Kong destroying women I'm all for it.

* Those two old men turning up with the belts was weird, but glad they got beat up straight away and good on ol blonde for taking the big bumps.

* Next match with Best Friends, Orange etc. Sorry I'm not interested in any of them, I turned out. The Rick and Morty stuff is the sort of stuff AEW doesn't need I'm sorry. It shouldn't be that silly.

* Contract signing was a bit slow, Jericho once again however shows he can cut a better promo while almost napping than 90% of any other wrestler in the world.

* 6 man tag was okay. I was only interested for Omega.

* Moxley then provides the highlight of the show by destroying an idiot then cutting the best promo of AEW so far. The sky is the limit for this guy and I'm convinced he's the one to take them to the next level and make the big money. He carries himself brilliantly and is as convincing as it gets.

* Main event - Anything with the Lucha Bros is great and this was another great match. Count me as one in disbelief as putting the wrong team over, what an awful decision. 

Overall another good show and the TV has been solid so far.


----------



## JustAName

It feels so strange to watch a wrestling program where I can just sit back and watch and not constantly be holding a hand on the mouse to FF whenever something that makes no sense is on or not compelling in the slightest. I still expect AEW shows to have things I'll just have to FF past, but no, not so far on TNT.

Mox is loose, beware.. it's gonna be beautiful destruction, well for those who like Mox, gonna be ugly for everyone in his path


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Omega's entrance has nearly 66K likes on Twitter. Lots of comments of people wanting to check out AEW who didn't know of it before. Same thing on the reddit r/videos post. Omega about to be an even bigger star


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm not even an Undertale fan but I laugh when people don't understand why Omega is becoming an unconventional star for AEW.


----------



## AEWMoxley

I'm still waiting for Orange Cassidy to become a big star and move business after that one tweet of his handless dive had double the likes that this Omega tweet has generated.


----------



## Soul Rex

I don't know what is that undertale shit and I was confused, if he wants to be a goof its okay, but he should at least pick stuff regular people know, like Mario or some shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Tilon said:


> I didn't catch that. Did the crowd shut it down? Please God.
> 
> That chant is the most cancerous crap I've ever seen in wrestling.


Watch the Jericho Cody contract signing. It sounded like 5-7 guys trying their damnedest.


----------



## Mox Girl

People who watch on FITE be careful, I got charged twice for my AEW Plus sub lol, I just emailed them to request a refund on one of them :lol


----------



## Chelsea

Loved it. Jon Moxley is killing it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Been lurking in the socials

3 things I noticed

1. Kenny’s undertale entrance is getting mad love from everywhere
2. A shit-ton of kids, teens and adults dressing like Darby Allin
3. Orange Cassidy is a star and is getting love for his segment in the match (as well as the match itself)


----------



## patpat

KennyOmegaa said:


> Omega's entrance has nearly 66K likes on Twitter. Lots of comments of people wanting to check out AEW who didn't know of it before. Same thing on the reddit r/videos post. Omega about to be an even bigger star


 I laugh when people ( basically wrestling fans) complain about it. 
Guy this thing that you see, it's the pop culture now, the geek culture is what draws today. I checked on all the other non wrestling places that talked about it and I noticed 3 things, people are SURPRISED wrestling is this in touch with modern stuffs, praise how accurate and crazy omega's depiction was and mocked wrestling fans because "they are boomers and won't know what's going on" which is sad 

Anyway, I think he should push for his videogame stuffs, it was the big talk after the show. If he can attract a new crowd, big yes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I have no idea who or what Undertale is. God I feel old now.


----------



## epfou1

Love Jericho as champ.

Him lighting up a cigar as he drove away was great. 

Its way too soon to take the belt off him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve seen 3 different videos of Kenny’s entrance doing the rounds

1 has 1.1m views, the next one 450k and the last one 17k

Lots of likes, retweets and comments - especially from gamers who are trying to find out more of AEW

Successful entrance is successful and super effective


----------



## Geeee

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I have no idea who or what Undertale is. God I feel old now.


It's kind of an homage to the old Super Nintendo RPG Earthbound and shoot em up games like Galaga and 1942. So, actually it's pretty old school as far as new video games go.


----------



## Tilon

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I have no idea who or what Undertale is. God I feel old now.


Playing it will fill you with determination.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Geeee said:


> It's kind of an homage to the old Super Nintendo RPG Earthbound and shoot em up games like Galaga and 1942. So, actually it's pretty old school as far as new video games go.





Tilon said:


> Playing it will fill you with determination.


Looks like it’s only available on game consoles, which I no longer bang my head against. I guess I’m gonna be stuck in the dark on that one.


----------



## V-Trigger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Looks like it’s only available on game consoles, which I no longer bang my head against. I guess I’m gonna be stuck in the dark on that one.


It's on Steam as well.


----------



## Tilon

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Looks like it’s only available on game consoles, which I no longer bang my head against. I guess I’m gonna be stuck in the dark on that one.


I played it on PC.


----------



## rbl85

I'm dying XD
https://twitter.com/JANELABABY/status/1190120051816509440?s=20


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I'm dying XD
> https://twitter.com/JANELABABY/status/1190120051816509440?s=20


That is amazing


----------



## shandcraig

That comment from bishoff about aew to vince is funny about how engaging the aew fans are. Well if people show up to a product and like it and are not treated like babies they will cheer.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*AEW Highest views YouTube*
#1 1.8m-All Hell Breaks Loose in the Main Event*
#2 1.4m-Ending of Moxley vs. Pac*
#3 1.2m-The Insane Ending to Jon Moxley vs Shawn Spears*
#4 796k-Cody vs "Orange Cassidy"

*TNT Highest views YouTube*
#1 2.0m-Jon Moxley puts the Hurt on Kenny Omega*
#2 795k Kenny Omega Surprises Jon Moxley with Barbed Wire Weapons*
#3 480k Chris Jericho reveals the Inner Circle

*AEW Videos posted in the last hour*
#1 7.9k-Jon Moxley makes a statement*
#2 2.5k-SCU Post most and interview
#3 2.2k-Cody-Jericho contract signing

I think the trend is pretty clear who AEW's top draw is.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Undertaker23RKO said:


> *AEW Highest views YouTube*
> #1 1.8m-All Hell Breaks Loose in the Main Event*
> #2 1.4m-Ending of Moxley vs. Pac*
> #3 1.2m-The Insane Ending to Jon Moxley vs Shawn Spears*
> #4 796k-Cody vs "Orange Cassidy"
> 
> *TNT Highest views YouTube*
> #1 2.0m-Jon Moxley puts the Hurt on Kenny Omega*
> #2 795k Kenny Omega Surprises Jon Moxley with Barbed Wire Weapons*
> #3 480k Chris Jericho reveals the Inner Circle
> 
> *AEW Videos posted in the last hour*
> #1 7.9k-Jon Moxley makes a statement*
> #2 2.5k-SCU Post most and interview
> #3 2.2k-Cody-Jericho contract signing
> 
> I think the trend is pretty clear who AEW's top draw is.


I don't really put much stock in YouTube views, but in this case, Moxley's YouTube numbers are backed up by the fact that he actually consistently does well on TV in terms of gaining viewers during his segments.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't really put much stock in YouTube views, but in this case, Moxley's YouTube numbers are backed up by the fact that he actually consistently does well on TV in terms of gaining viewers during his segments.


It would be one thing if the YouTube views were close but no one is even close. Add that, TV viewership and Google Trends and he's clearly the top guy there. He just needs that signature shirt to explode. Austin 3:16, Best in the World, Bone Soldier-esque shirt.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Undertaker23RKO said:


> It would be one thing if the YouTube views were close but no one is even close. Add that, TV viewership and Google Trends and he's clearly the top guy there. He just needs that signature shirt to explode. Austin 3:16, Best in the World, Bone Soldier-esque shirt.


Oh there's definitely no doubt he's their biggest draw. If he's drawing these numbers now, just wait until he's in the world title feud against Jericho.

They need guys other than him and Jericho to step up, though, in order for the overall viewership to steadily increase. It's criminal how underutilized MJF has been. The guy is barely on TV.


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## NeyNey

Jerichos outfit!!! :lmao :lmao one of the greatest and funniest things I've ever seen!!! It was so hideous!!! :lmao

Mox :banderas


----------



## KennyOmegaa

NeyNey said:


> Jerichos outfit!!! :lmao :lmao one of the greatest and funniest things I've ever seen!!! It was so hideous!!! :lmao
> 
> Mox :banderas




https://youtu.be/rS00xWnqwvI

Lol Jericho's outfit was a reference to this Tom Hanks character on SNL


----------



## patpat

Undertaker23RKO said:


> *AEW Highest views YouTube*
> #1 1.8m-All Hell Breaks Loose in the Main Event*
> #2 1.4m-Ending of Moxley vs. Pac*
> #3 1.2m-The Insane Ending to Jon Moxley vs Shawn Spears*
> #4 796k-Cody vs "Orange Cassidy"
> 
> *TNT Highest views YouTube*
> #1 2.0m-Jon Moxley puts the Hurt on Kenny Omega*
> #2 795k Kenny Omega Surprises Jon Moxley with Barbed Wire Weapons*
> #3 480k Chris Jericho reveals the Inner Circle
> 
> *AEW Videos posted in the last hour*
> #1 7.9k-Jon Moxley makes a statement*
> #2 2.5k-SCU Post most and interview
> #3 2.2k-Cody-Jericho contract signing
> 
> I think the trend is pretty clear who AEW's top draw is.


 you know that he is legitimately their biggest ex wwe guy right? Jericho was in wwe too but he is isnt as young as mox, jon went from wwe and came directly to aew carrying all of his momentum and is a tv star. Is it surprising to anyone ? ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rbl85 said:


> I'm dying XD
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190120051816509440


:heston :cornette


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> I'm dying XD
> https://twitter.com/JANELABABY/status/1190120051816509440?s=20


 cornette replied :lol


----------



## looper007

I don't know about ratings but with the critical acclaim the NXT invasion of Smackdown went, I could see it winning over a few for fans to tune in to NXT next week. I think this whole build up to Survivor Series and NXT being involved and if they have blow away matches on that PPV and come out stealing the show. AEW could have a battle on their hands.

It be interesting to see the Smackdown rating and how the ratings go next week between AEW vs NXT. I wouldn't be overly surprised if NXT catch up a little and you see a few here go full on NXT.


----------



## NascarStan

looper007 said:


> I don't know about ratings but with the critical acclaim the NXT invasion of Smackdown went, I could see it winning over a few for fans to tune in to NXT next week. I think this whole build up to Survivor Series and NXT being involved and if they have blow away matches on that PPV and come out stealing the show. AEW could have a battle on their hands.
> 
> It be interesting to see the Smackdown rating and how the ratings go next week between AEW vs NXT. I wouldn't be overly surprised if NXT catch up a little and you see a few here go full on NXT.


The rating next will be definitely be closer (AEW 875k vs NXT 825k) but I still think AEW will stay ahead as long as AEW keeps their quality up because AEW is doing far better in the 18-49 demographic and I do think a signifant portion of the audience have already picked a side and will stay loyal


----------



## Corey

I really like the addition of Shanna to the roster. She's got a nice fat ass and it appears that she can actually wrestle! :lol


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> I really like the addition of Shanna to the roster. She's got a nice fat ass and it appears that she can actually wrestle! :lol


It's those squats, god's gift to women wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT will not pass AEW as long as it's filmed at Full Sail. 

Also with NXT treated as a main brand and part of SS now, it forces fans to have to watch it's two hours. Part of it's appeal to me was it was largely a stand alone one hour show. I don't have the ability nor desire to give WWE seven hours of my free time each week.


----------



## rbl85

For me AEW does not do a good job a promoting the next shows.

Even Full Gear is not promoted enough.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT will not pass AEW as long as it's filmed at Full Sail.
> 
> Also with NXT treated as a main brand and part of SS now, it forces fans to have to watch it's two hours. Part of it's appeal to me was it was largely a stand alone one hour show. I don't have the ability nor desire to give WWE seven hours of my free time each week.


 if they dont beat aew next week then this is an absolute disgrace.
The amount of publicity they got this week was absolutely top tier.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> For me AEW does not do a good job a promoting the next shows.
> 
> Even Full Gear is not promoted enough.


 its promoted on tv and tnt programs. What else is there to do? On twitter? It's already their place. Promoting their thing on twitter wont change anything.


----------



## Corey

rbl85 said:


> For me AEW does not do a good job a promoting the next shows.
> 
> Even Full Gear is not promoted enough.


I feel the complete opposite. They've been pushing Full Gear with advertisements and on-air build since day 1 on TNT. Excellent job of selling and promoting Cody/Jericho & Moxley/Omega as big time stuff.


----------



## V-Trigger

They run Full Gear ads every weekly show...


----------



## rbl85

I'm so dumb......i forgot that i was watching AEW on FiteTV XD


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> I'm so dumb......i forgot that i was watching AEW on FiteTV XD


 :lol :lol 
Tu aurais du être Breton, y sont les plus malins en général mdr


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> :lol :lol
> Tu aurais du être Breton, y sont les plus malins en général mdr


La Vendée c'est pas loin >


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was the worst Dynamite episode so far.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> Tu aurais du être Breton, y sont les plus malins en général mdr
> 
> 
> 
> La Vendée c'est pas loin <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 endroit posé je valide, mais j'y suis allé qu'une fois


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> endroit posé je valide, *mais j'y suis allé qu'une fois*


T'en a de la chance.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> endroit posé je valide, *mais j'y suis allé qu'une fois*
> 
> 
> 
> T'en a de la chance.
Click to expand...

 c'est aussi terrible que ça ? :lol


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> c'est aussi terrible que ça ? :lol


En vrai ca va tant que tu t'aventure pas dans certains endroits.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> c'est aussi terrible que ça ? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> En vrai ca va tant que tu t'aventure pas dans certains endroits.
Click to expand...

 ok là ça fait peur :lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Did my browser take me to Wrestling Forum France or something?


----------



## rbl85

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Did my browser take me to Wrestling Forum France or something?


You really can't trust internet these days….


----------



## patpat

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Did my browser take me to Wrestling Forum France or something?


 Yes lmao


----------



## Corey

Announced for next week's show:

- PAC vs. CIMA
- Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara vs. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page
- Riho finds out who she'll be defending the Women's Title against at Full Gear

I could very well see Brandi handing a title shot to Awesome Kong. Also, PAC vs. CIMA sounds awesome. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Corey said:


> I could very well see Brandi handing a title shot to Awesome Kong.


:mj2 oh no.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> Announced for next week's show:
> 
> - PAC vs. CIMA
> - Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara vs. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page
> - Riho finds out who she'll be defending the Women's Title against at Full Gear
> 
> I could very well see Brandi handing a title shot to Awesome Kong. Also, PAC vs. CIMA sounds awesome. :mark:


Looks a solid card. Pac and Cima could be very good. No Brandi or Awesome Long thanks.


----------



## V-Trigger

They changed PAC vs CIMA to PAC vs TRENT? according to Voices of Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They need to give Cima a singles win at some point

beating Cutler or somebody


----------



## Stadhart02

Probably my favourite episode so far - perfect balance of wrestling and promos (which have been lacking imo)

Really looking forward to next week and then the ppv


----------



## looper007

Full list of Match-ups (from TNTdrama.com):

Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Brandon Cutler

Private Party vs Dark Order

Trent? (w/ OC & Chuckie T) vs Pac

Shanna & Riho vs Emi Sakura & Jamie Hayter

Hikaru Shida vs Big Swoll

Hangman Page & Kenny Omega vs Sammy Guevara & Chris Jericho

Throw in a promo from Cody and Mox too.

solid Dynamite, no stand out matches but great to see the women get two matches this week on Dynamite, Shida vs Swoll should be good.

Private Party vs Dark Order should be good. Trent vs Pac should be good. Main event should very good if they keep Jericho's involvement to short spree.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191157818507845633
Adopting the Rhodes name?


----------



## TD Stinger

looper007 said:


> Full list of Match-ups (from TNTdrama.com):
> 
> Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Brandon Cutler
> 
> Private Party vs Dark Order
> 
> Trent? (w/ OC & Chuckie T) vs Pac
> 
> Shanna & Riho vs Emi Sakura & Jamie Hayter
> 
> Hikaru Shida vs Big Swoll
> 
> Hangman Page & Kenny Omega vs Sammy Guevara & Chris Jericho
> 
> Throw in a promo from Cody and Mox too.
> 
> solid Dynamite, no stand out matches but great to see the women get two matches this week on Dynamite, Shida vs Swoll should be good.
> 
> Private Party vs Dark Order should be good. Trent vs Pac should be good. Main event should very good if they keep Jericho's involvement to short spree.


I'm assuming either Hayter or Sakura get a pin on Riho to earn a title shot at Full Gear. And Private Party vs. Dark Order will probably be #1 Contender's match for Full Gear given their Win/Loss record.


----------

